# EIP Tuning?



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

I just discovered EIP's site and picked around and noticed that their kits/engine rebuilds generate alotta power. I've heard someone say they wouldnt buy from them. I think. How good are they? I know they use mostly T3/T4 turbos from Turbonetics or higher. How do Turbonetics turbos compare to Garrett/Honeywell? Alotta other companies (ATP, APR) use Garrett.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (truckn13)*

EIP has turned over a new leaf from what I have seen/heard. eiprich is on here alot, has alot of good info to give out!! I'm going to be ordering my Innovate LM1 wideband from them next week.


----------



## SpinEcho (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_EIP has turned over a new leaf from what I have seen/heard.

BWAHAHAHAHA !!!


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (SpinEcho)*

SpinEcho- I was laughing too. EIP makes really good stuff, the trick is to try and get in touch with them to order some of it...BWAhahahahaha.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (truckn13)*

EIP used to have a _REALLY_ bad rep. It looks like they're trying hard to change that, which is cool. As mentioned above, "eiprich" is often on here answering questions, and with no sales pitch, just honest unbiased advice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Things are looking good for them, and they've always had really hardcore stuff on their site, but I'm not sure if I would order from them until I hear more good things. So far it's looking good though!


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Things are looking good for them, and they've always had really hardcore stuff on their site, but I'm not sure if I would order from them until I hear more good things. So far it's looking good though!

I'd order from them in a second, if I had the money. Everything I've seen recently shows that they're really making a conscious effort to not just improve service, but to make it pretty stellar. Rich is on here all the time, as you said, just being one of the guys and at the same time, clearing up problems people bring up to him. Seems like an honest effort.


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (sold on expense)*

I emailed Rich asking about their turbo fueling; if they had any 4" MAF/440cc injector software. He told me that they didn't, and they still use the inline pump/FMU for fueling. I told him that I really don't like the HIGH fuel pressure idea, not for my car anyway. He was totoally understanding and said he'd be there to answer any further questions I had.
That's pretty good service to me. 
In contrast I called EIP many years ago before I got my first boost (Z-Engineering) and said I had a few questions about their turbo setups (I didn't know wnaything at the time), no one got back to me. 
I'd say eip has made HUGE improvements in their service/customer relations. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (Ohio Brian)*

Actually I emailed Rich a few times about other fueling options they have been working on a new fueling possibly using larger maf and 45lb injectors and chip don't know what else but the said it would be able to support around 500hp on a vr6 and 400 on 2.0t...price range for the 2.0 was $349 w/o injectors and $599 w/injectors...


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_EIP has turned over a new leaf from what I have seen/heard. eiprich is on here alot, has alot of good info to give out!! I'm going to be ordering my Innovate LM1 wideband from them next week.

that it seems, i've been talking to rich and bobby at EIP, they've helped me out a LOT, i even told rich to call me about what i needed , and sure he did, ill be getting my 4 puck cluthc kit and LSD from them, it should be here by the end of next week,


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (D Wiz)*

I just wish they'd come up with a really good alternative to ATP. ATP has some good prices but their orders are always incomplete or screwed up in some way. They also don't answer the phone. 
As I said in a different post, the best thing about ATP for their 1.8T stage III is their manifold, the gasket and hardware kits for T3/T4s and the price of their tial wastegates. The rest needs a a new version. Killa can also supply cheaper T turbos.
Come on EIP, we want a new supplier!! We know about EIP kits down here too, good thing (Colombia).
Speedy G


_Modified by Speedy G at 1:47 AM 11-7-2003_


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (Speedy G)*

Ok, sweet! Now, what about T3/T4 versus, say GT30R?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (truckn13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *truckn13* »_Ok, sweet! Now, what about T3/T4 versus, say GT30R?

Now now, it's not nice to hijack threads! But the quick answer is $$$ and performance are the main difference.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (Agtronic)*

Well, which is better is the question I'm asking. But, everything is different, and everything has strengths and weaknesses, so could someone tell me about these?


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (Agtronic)*

I think that as you start down the rocky road of picking vendors to supply your FI needs, there are several questions to ask yourself.
1. Am I technically challenged, and need someone to supply me with a turn key system?
2. Am I technically apt enough to buy the parts, and then install them myself.
3. Am I technically proficient enough to out-source parts, put them all together for the best price, and get a system that runs correctly; knowing that in doing this, I really don't have a good central point of contact for support.
I was in this same boat several years ago when trying to decide who's system I wanted to go with. I am a technical director for an industrial equipement company, and know my way around manufacturing/fabrication, troubleshooting, etc.
I also knew at that time that I was entering into an area that I had no previous experience with....
After making a visit to both EIP, and AMS, I decided that the R&D and quality of the EIP kit was what I expected in an aftermarket performance part. The quality of the workmanship, the fitment, the overall package was what I wanted. I love my car, and don't want to throw some hack sh*t on it...I wanted to only use quality parts, that would offer me the reliability of the stokc car.I knew that I could have made my owne kit, but at what price?? I wanted to open a big box from my best friends at UPS, pull out everything, and in 8 hours later, be out making boost.
Well, the EIP kit was straightforward to install; even when upgrading to the Stage II fuel, and Stage IV IC, the total install time was ~8-10 hours. Since my car has been turbocharged, I have NEVER been without it. It starts everytime, and has always been reliable.
I have noticed that here recently EIP is answering the call of it's customers by offering A LA CARTE turbo goods http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very COOL This is a HUGE benefit for us, the consumer; and most of all it shows that companies are flexible, and are following the market. When vendors are flexible, and follow the market....we benefit the most. Maybe a Turn-key system is not exactly what you want.....well, just customize and make your system tailored to your driving needs, and your driving style. There are allot of ways to make a kit "personal" to you.....
My intentions in writing this is to offer another person's view on EIP. I would have to agree with the majority, that EIP has made an honest and consistent effort to work through past issues, and that is evident by Rich's presence here....
I think that EIP being on the forum shows that they are willing to be under the front-row scrutiny of the buying public...their customers...I also think that you don't put yourself out on the front line, unless you are damn sure you can do the right thing.....
I have been extremely happy with ALL of my EIP components, and would buy from them again.
My suggestion before buying anyone's products, whether it be EIP, ATP, AMS, Z-Eng, or even stuff I sell.....would be collect information, ask questions, and get a 'feeling' for your vendor...usually when you take this approach, the answer becomes evident.
Chris
'long-winded-edition'


_Modified by collier at 8:21 AM 11-7-2003_


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (collier)*

Chris very well stated......








Just the other day i contacted EIP. I wanted to know about there clutches and the slips they use. Well we got into the conversation about doing a 02a swap. There phone was ringing off the hook, and he asked if he could call me back i said sure not really expecting a call back. Well 10mins later i get a call back. 
That means alot to me. There are alot of shops that i deal with and alot of them are quick to give out informaton just to make another sale, or they are to busy (which is understandable) and never return a call. 

Alot of us have seen that EIPRICH is on here alot. So maybe they are trying to turn over a new leaf. There are alot of guys that will give a company the benefit of the dought and run with them. Alot are still mad which is understandable also. You can blame the guys for trying to fix what was messed up and maybe becoming the alternative to ATP.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (Ohio Brian)*

>>I'd say eip has made HUGE improvements in their service/customer relations.<<
Agreed,I believe they'll be back to being a force to be reckoned with in no time.


----------



## AXISMODE (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (killa)*

Id too would buy from EIP...always have liked what they do...especially when no one else can come close to the numbers.


----------



## SpinEcho (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (Hardcore VW)*

Some people have always defended eip. I'm glad they've had better luck than the rest of us. It's important to note the same guy is in charge. All I have to say is ... once a crook, always a crook.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (Speedy G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedy G* »_Come on EIP, we want a new supplier!! We know about EIP kits down here too, good thing (Colombia).
Speedy G
you live in colombia speedyG, im from there... what part you from?


----------



## njhg60 (Oct 15, 2003)

i have had real bad experiences in the past with eip. They have now to date rebuilt my charger 4 times in the last year. I cant say much about their ability to rebuild a g lader but i can say now i have been dealing with rich directly and they really seem to be trying to take care of everything. They may be giving me a turbo kit but its still gonna cost me like 600 bucks, i dont really have the money and im jobeless right now but but dont want to miss out on what seems to be the only chance ill have at turbo charging my ride. What do you guys think should i do it or any other suggestions.


----------



## AXISMODE (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (njhg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njhg60* »_i have had real bad experiences in the past with eip. They have now to date rebuilt my charger 4 times in the last year. I cant say much about their ability to rebuild a g lader but i can say now i have been dealing with rich directly and they really seem to be trying to take care of everything. They may be giving me a turbo kit but its still gonna cost me like 600 bucks, i dont really have the money and im jobeless right now but but dont want to miss out on what seems to be the only chance ill have at turbo charging my ride. What do you guys think should i do it or any other suggestions.
Ill take over ur payment for the turbo kit....hehhehee


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (SpinEcho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpinEcho* »_Some people have always defended eip. I'm glad they've had better luck than the rest of us. It's important to note the same guy is in charge. All I have to say is ... once a crook, always a crook.


I'm not looking to get into a big defense contest or anything,but one guy can only see so much of what goes on.I think it was more of an employee issue than anything,but this is pure speculation.From Rich's point of veiw,don't you think he'd rather have 1000 customers that come back again and again rather than rip off a 1000 people one time?


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (njhg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njhg60* »_i have had real bad experiences in the past with eip. They have now to date rebuilt my charger 4 times in the last year. I cant say much about their ability to rebuild a g lader but i can say now i have been dealing with rich directly and they really seem to be trying to take care of everything. They may be giving me a turbo kit but its still gonna cost me like 600 bucks, i dont really have the money and im jobeless right now but but dont want to miss out on what seems to be the only chance ill have at turbo charging my ride. What do you guys think should i do it or any other suggestions.


I know your pain all too well,I had a Gsuxme back in the day,my last count was 7 rebuilds IIRC. I think that's the nature of the beast when it comes to G-Ladders unfortunately they aren't the best design out there,I had very simlar results as you described with another "company". It seems every company that rebuilds them has it's fair share of ones that just won't stay together.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

that's 'cause the pos housings get's f'ed and the seals wont hold, we went through the same on cesar's jetta untill i told him that sell that junk and build a turbo 16v.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

I just like to ad a my 2¢.......
I know EIP had a bad wrap on the tex for quite awhile but is everyone going to hold this against EIP forever? Everyone has a valid reason to dislike EIP in the past but Rich is doing everything to try and make it right, isnt this good enough? No matter if Rich make thing's right, will people still view his company as a bad one? I mean come on guy's, give rich credit for making the effort to make thing's right. Ive delt with them and will continue to and ive gotten it on time and and excellent product. Give the guy a chance to make thing's right and let's stop dwelling on the past.
Dreadz


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

i never bought anything from eip because of the bad rap they have with people on vortex.
having a bad rap myself now on vortex, i now see it from both sides. Its almost impossible as a vendor to defend yourself without lmaking yourself look worse in a public forum. If someone isnt happy with you for WHATEVER REASON, if its your fault or his fault, once hes mad, and brings it to the public forum, your name is trashed. I dont think thats fair.
ill say that eip appears to be trying hard to make thier rap good. i cant see them screwing you now and risking it all. i think your safe


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_i never bought anything from eip because of the bad rap they have with people on vortex.


I was once like that too intil i seen Rich making an effort. He even took the time to drop me a line and we talked about it for awhile. Im sorry but it bug's me to see people bad mouth him and his company just on wut other people say and never delt with them and completely ignoring the fact that the man is trying to makean effort. I would spend my money with Rich before i spend it with ATP based on quality itself. Rich get's my money anyday. Keep up the good work Rich http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Dreadz


----------



## SpinEcho (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: eip and Rich*

I'm happy - no, really, I am - for all of you that feel eip have dealt with you fairly. Unfortunately, that doesn't make me or any of the other many people who were swindled over the years feel any better. Rich has a well-established history of stealing customers' money. Those of you who remember the CCA's Corrado-l discussion forum will understand this goes back 6 or 7 years, or more.
The possibility that Rich has changed (and this I strongly doubt - has he had some kind of religious awakening?







) is irrelevant. His 'business' should have been shut a long time ago, with his assets used to pay back the people he stole from. Don't be tempted to give this guy a cleaan bill of health - he should be held responsible for his past actions no matter how he may behave today.


----------



## njhg60 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

i would like to say that my feelings of eip dont have anyhing to do with whatever happened 6 or 7 years ago, im not even awre of the situation. But they are based on my personal experience with them which i am currently still sorting out. I do feel like i have been screwed by EIP< BUT i have been dealing directly with rich for the last couple weeks and i really feel like he is honesly trying to do anything he can to assure that i have a good experience when dealing with his company. Therefore i give props to RICH but not Eip i know they are pretty much 1 in the same which is sad that his name can be dragged down along with the company's less than stellar reputation


----------



## SpinEcho (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (njhg60)*

Well, it's Rich that was in charge 6 or 7 years ago, and he's still in charge today. Therefore, eip and Rich are synonymous. Why separate them?


----------



## njhg60 (Oct 15, 2003)

like i said i dont care about what happened 7 years ago i believe people do change but that is beside the point anyway. I am however concerned with what is going on today especially with my personal expeience and i dont blame rich for anything thing that i am going through, maybe his tech's or his customer sevice reps or whoever. Also i feel if rich is the founder of this company he should be held somewhat responsible for what goes on but personally i feel sorry that he has had to deal with all the negative feedback and constantly try to fix all the things that others have so badly screwed up. So yeah he's somewhat accountable but cut the guy a break he's just 1 man and can do only so much. hopefully he will see that i truly feel this way when he thinks about the way i have tried to be as levelheaded as possible when dealing with them. So again Rich keep striving in the same direction and hopefully you will get passed some of the negative info. I hope rich doesnt take any of the things i say about eip, as a company, i dont blame my situation on him but i do blame the company and thir lack of rebuild skills.(in my eyes)


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (njhg60)*

you also gotta look at it liek ATP is just as bad as EIP was
my 48hour turnaround chip burning took 3 weeks, 
intercooler core was not shipped till a week later.
do the math and thats 4 weeks, 1 car payment my car sat in the driveway, its easier to talk to president bush than it is george
EIP had there bad share of stuff, 
both companies have had bad stuff, but they seem to be making a good comeback,
i think they just got overwhelmed and instead of turning business away they just mad stuff late for peopel
i can totally understand, i am working on 3 intake manifolds , all of themhalf paid for and im only almost done with the first one.... i shouldnt have taken on the third, luckily the people are not in a rush, but what if they were.......


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

I've had a bit of dealings with EIP in the recent past. They have been wonderful for all the Customer service and technical needs I've had. I'd reccomend them to anyone. Thanks.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: eip and Rich (SpinEcho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpinEcho* »_I'm happy - no, really, I am - for all of you that feel eip have dealt with you fairly. Unfortunately, that doesn't make me or any of the other many people who were swindled over the years feel any better...

I am sorry that you feel the way that you do and that you believe the non-sense that you are writing but here is a fact. Neither I nor EIP have ever stolen anything from any customer and to say so is total fantasy, it may make for good drama but is totally false. Anything that happened in the past (6-7years ago) never included theft of anything. 
I have been on this forum and in constant communication with hundreds of individuals and have taken personal responsibility for many things regarding our lack of customer service. I have made it clear that I regret not being involved enough when our customer service took a serious dive and when the internet forums were raking us over the coals. The time for regret is over, the time to be frustrated is in the past, all of us here at EIP are now focused on the future and we are doing everything that we must to ensure that we are now delivering among the industries highest level of customer service and customer care. 
These are not just words or ideas they are actions that we are taking every day. Perhaps you have some personal experience that you would like to share with me. I looked at your profile but your email is hidden so I can’t contact you directly and your name is not listed so I was unable to look into our records to have a better understanding of where you are coming from. If you in fact have some personal history then perhaps you will send me an email and explain, and perhaps there is something that I can do for you. Either way we will continue to focus on taking care of all of our valuable customers both past and present. 
-Rich Chiavacci / Founder – EIP Tuning, 1993
Contact: [email protected]
Website: http://www.eiptuning.com


----------



## SpinEcho (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: eip and Rich (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_If you in fact have some personal history then perhaps you will send me an email and explain, and perhaps there is something that I can do for you.

Please check your email, Rich. I have responded to your invitation and have requested in my response that we keep our correspondence private until we have had a chance to fully discuss things.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

Knowing what I know now, and after buying from atp, although I bought a kit from them in thier first month of existance, I will never buy another turbo kit. 
THere is not a kit that just bolts up properly. Every kit needs some work and ghetto rigging to fix. 
Working at the local vw shop, and participating in lots and lots of turbo installs, there are 2 kits that bolt up, and no exceptions. the vr6 vortec kit, and the apr stage 3 for both the s4 and 1.8t.

EIP however is another side of the coin though. A freind bought a turbo kit from them, and it went it like gravy. IT was a 2.9 kit, and I was amazed how everything was put together. The highest quality. 
The 2.0 however is screwed, no one makes a kit that bolts up, nor does the kit run worth a $hit. I've been a part of 8 installs, done by different people, and eveyrthing in the kit needs some fixing...not adjusting...fixing. 
What really burns my ass though, is how no one can seem to mass produce a manifold that does nto require bending the ac lines.


----------



## SpinEcho (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: eip and Rich (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_...we are doing everything that we must to ensure that we are now delivering among the industries highest level of customer service and customer care...If you in fact have some personal history then perhaps you will send me an email and explain, and perhaps there is something that I can do for you.
-Rich Chiavacci

I would like to let Vortex members know that I responded to Rich Chiavacchi's invitation. I reminded him of dealings I had with eip 6 years ago that had left me very angry and disappointed. Without going into details, eip cut off all communications with me when I expressed my displeasure.
I want everyone to know that Rich responded to my email right away. He indicated his regret for eip's past problems with customer relations and indicated he was now committed to good customer service. While this does not erase what happened to me, the promptness of Rich's reply is in stark contrast to 6 years ago and inclines me to believe he is sincere.


----------



## 2ATMsLater (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: eip and Rich (SpinEcho)*

Back in 99 when i was getting ready to turbo my 8V - i called them and was completely blown off.
The next summer i heard about 8vturbo.com and saw their turbo kits. I tired eip one last time and the same thing happened. So i took my money to the local import shop and went with ATP.
But in the past month or so i have contaced rich a couple of times on here and he is very quick with responses and for the most part atleast seems interested in my project (ex project







) 
id be willing to give them a second chance


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: eip and Rich (2ATMsLater)*

As i read this thread, im glad everyone is kinda geting thing's off their chest. Alot of people are making some good piont's without flaming anyone. Talking like adult's and i commend everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ive said this in other post but are we going tgo fault rich and his company forever? Does Rich get any credit for trying o make thing's right? Someone said that he's in here taking the brute of it all and still trying to make thing's right. I give him much respect for acknowledging the mistake's that happen in the past and trying to work on making thing's right. I also give Rich much respect just because he his a pioneer in Volkswagen tuning regradless of wut happen in the past. ATP doesnt have anything on EIP as far as tuning exsperience.This looks like a person who care's for this business and has the same, if not more love as all of us or else he wouldnt have bothered trying to redeem EIP status. I would have been easier just to go under a different name.I understand that many year's of bad move's wont go away just like that but since ive delt with EIP, ive gotten my stuff on time, quality parts and a great price not to mention excellent customer service. Cant ask for more. Come on guy's. give him the benift of the doubt and let's stop these kinds of post where we have to question a Company. My 2¢
-Dreadz


----------



## njhg60 (Oct 15, 2003)

very well put, like i said in my previous post i am still dealing with them and hopefully soon i will have a remaned charger that is reliable. And when that happens i w ill get back on here and let every one know about how it goes,and if i dont get it i let you know why and what is going on. Im not gonna bash anyone but i will be as informative as posisible so as to help any other vw owners. Thanks fellas and relax already, ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (truckn13)*

Ok now back to my question on page 1.
Someone said that the difference between the GT30R and the T3/T4 is $$$ and performance, well which one is the better of the two for high output power.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (truckn13)*

i dont want to sound like a ****** and ia m not trying to flame anyone.... i have a good friend who has a 2.0T w. eip kit . car makes 220whp and 248wtq w. stock injectors and s4 fuel pump, car runs great but trannys just cant keep up w. it! from what he told me he had his buddy help him tune the car because eip was not being cooperative and never got back to him(note this is few years back) and the same friend also told me that his buddy had a car tubroed(i belive) at their shop and when his friend got a call to come get it the next morning since the car was done and it was late at night, the next morning when he got there the car was stolen from their outside lot.... i dont know how true it is but thats just some bad rep i know from what i was told... 

personaly i have not had any experience w. EIP but am thinking of turboing my car in some near future... from what i see i am glad EIP is turing around and starting to fulfill their customers needs. I still have to think about what i want for my car but from what i am seeing EIP may not be one of my options for a turbo setup.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_i dont want to sound like a ****** and ia m not trying to flame anyone.... i have a good friend who has a 2.0T w. eip kit . car makes 220whp and 248wtq w. stock injectors and s4 fuel pump, car runs great but trannys just cant keep up w. it! from what he told me he had his buddy help him tune the car because eip was not being cooperative and never got back to him(note this is few years back) and the same friend also told me that his buddy had a car tubroed(i belive) at their shop and when his friend got a call to come get it the next morning since the car was done and it was late at night, the next morning when he got there the car was stolen from their outside lot.... i dont know how true it is but thats just some bad rep i know from what i was told... 

personaly i have not had any experience w. EIP but am thinking of turboing my car in some near future... from what i see i am glad EIP is turing around and starting to fulfill their customers needs. I still have to think about what i want for my car but from what i am seeing EIP may not be one of my options for a turbo setup.

I myself have had a not to pleasant experience with eip...but from what has been transpiring as of late on rich's end...I am definitely willing to give them another chance. He has taken the time to answer all of my questions from a few weeks prior to setups and such. Rich and Eip have definitely one of those tuners that helped expand the performance capability of a volkswagens.


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (turboit)*

Alright I am rarely in this forum but i am glad I seen this, You want to hear a good story, that hopefully RICH WILL respond to, My name is Scott Kraus, I brought an green Mk2 scirocco down to EIP to get a fuel pressure problem fixed about 3 years ago, the car had a g60 transplant which was done by the P.O. to keep a long story sorta short, they fixed the fuel problem fairly quick and read me a list of things to do or have done, one of which was a tech2 unit installed, along with an oil pump and engine bearings, and a new intake pipe installed, 
well i brought the car down their in late january, and was given the run-around, over and over again, for 5 mths, well finally in june, i called Darrel, and said I need my car back at the end of the week 
now I gave the OK over the phone in february to do the oil pump, and they said that it still wasn't done yet and the car wasn't tuned for the tech unit, So I called friday and was told that the car was n't tuned yet but "good new the oil pump was done, " yippie, here is the even funnier part 
As I said I did not do the g-60 swap, so when I gave the OK to do the rod bearings I asked if the current block was worth putting any more time and money into it, and they(EIP) knowing damn well it wasn't said yes, come to find out when i got down to pick up a non finished car, the showed me a set of rod bearings, from a normal 8v block not a g-60 one, I spent over 45 min. down in maryland, arguing with pretty much the whole place as to why my car wasn't finished, with nothing but Rich patronizing me, 
I was quoted a bill of over 7k $ for the above work, which wasn't even complete after 6mths, I was also given a quote of 350 h.p. with a tech unit installed, but EIP could never achieve this WHY because it wasn't a g-60 block and they were n't gonna turn up the boost, All they had to say when they looked at the block after, I had given them the approval was did you know that this block wasn't gonna work with what you are trying to do, (drag car) no they did the work and when they finaly dynoed (after 7 mths) it put out a whopping 189 w.hp. WOW, so guess what I left the car there, It wasn't what they promissed me as a finished product, and thats it, now 3 years later I get a letter from a place called performance tuning saying they are suing me for 16+k Now unfortunately i have recieved this letter after the court date had come and gona but I do have a lawyer, looking into what can do about this, 
Thing that sucks is my lawyer told me their was a good chance I would have got my car back, with out charge, because of the promissed 350h.p. which was never possible with out the block blowing off, now Rich tell me i am lying, Moral, is I will spend every waking moment of the rest of my life trying to keep anyone else from getting screwed by this Idiots, They thought because I drove a porsche i must not care if I spend 7k on a non finished low h.p. car,


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (vwdohc993)*

I would Im [email protected] ...he should be able to help you out personally...hope things work out


----------



## njhg60 (Oct 15, 2003)

man do i hate to hear things like this. It sucks and i know i would have been really heated if i drove to Md and my car wasnt ready to leave with me. But i can testify that i felt the same exact way as you do. Up until probably 3 weeks ago i would have done anything to keep people from spending money with eip, but rich read a thread i posted and responded immediately, he is still working with me to try and make me happy. I should be recieving my charger from them this week hopefully. Again i will definately be keeping you guys posted on my situation. So hopefully i will have more good news about eip later this week.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (njhg60)*

hey, i had the same grudge as you people, in sep. 2001 i ordered 2 intaked and they took till novrember to get to me, boy was i pissed, 
but that was 2 years ago, rich seemed helpful so i asked him for a quote on some stuff, and i liked it so i bough the stuff and it will be here on tuesday!!!! built tranny here i come!!!!!








best bet is to email him, these vortex im's tend to be forgotten by everyone


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

thing is he is addressing the customer service issues because he HAS to he would have nobody going down there and buying equipment, There is nothing I can gain by IMming he or e-mailing him, fact is he still has a car of mine and has for over 3 years because his company overcharged me for labor that was 1, never completed, 2 not done in a timely manner,3, done to a motor they knew damn well should have never been worked on, (especially when I asked them if it was worth putting more money into,) hell if they would have said it wasn't a g60 block I may have had them source me one, but no the bill was over 7k for A tech unit which I was quoted 2500 (ball park) installed, and an oil pump, and bearings, an intake pipe and the fixing of a fuel leak, I am sorry and that wasn't to even finish the project, it would have been WHAT 10k for it to actually run, 
Here's the thing the car ran a 10.89 with the motor that was in, it with stock g-60 injection, and when they finished dynoing my car they said "its doing good " it has 189 w.h.p. you mean to tell me that a car had that low of a number ran in the 10's, The answer is NO it ha dmore power when it went down there, before the tech unit, 
after 6 mths of clowning I got fed up and said i WILL be down at the end of the week to pick it up if it isn't done it will be tuned by somebody up here, in PA, they had a whole week to put a car on the dyno and tune it, but screwed off not taking me serious, well they seemed aweful shocked when I showed up that friday with my trailer, these things were easy to prevent, and I had the cash on me right then to pay an overly expensive bill, But I thought If the car had it's promised H.P. at least it'd be kinda worth it , so NOW I am/was being sued, for over 16k i think it is, for what should have ammounted to about 5 k worth of parts and labor, I cant wait until rich reads this because I cant wait to see this explanation, Again there is more to this story when takes place after I left the car down there for them to finish, and had the low 189 h.p. figure but well let rich tell that part, 
As i said, he figured I had money to burn, so lets milk him for it, but I am sorry I have a N/A 2.1l 16v that has more h.p. than that poor car down there, explain that


----------



## njhg60 (Oct 15, 2003)

man that is crazy, and i dont want to add fuel to the fire ,nut they wouldnt let you have the car cause you didnt pay the bill?Maybe you are the ont that should have been getting the lawyers? that sounds pretty crazy i would flip out but i also wouldnt have anything else to drive, but thats still no excuse. I wish i had more useful advice for ya but i dont , sorry about all that crap that sucks bad


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (njhg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njhg60* »_man that is crazy, and i dont want to add fuel to the fire ,nut they wouldnt let you have the car cause you didnt pay the bill?Maybe you are the ont that should have been getting the lawyers? that sounds pretty crazy i would flip out but i also wouldnt have anything else to drive, but thats still no excuse. I wish i had more useful advice for ya but i dont , sorry about all that crap that sucks bad

any mechanic shop can hold a mechanics lien against you if you dont pay the bill, i knew business law class would come into good ude one day


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

Honestly i bought the car strictly as a drag project it had the motor and pretty much everything in it already And when I picked up the car I met the P.O. halfway from florida, I drove my 96 porsche 993 down with a friend and drove the scirocco back, and it completely dusted a 337 h.p. 993 like it was Yugo or something the car just sprunng a fuel pressure leak which I couldn't figure out, At the time I had 4 sciroccos my dodge truck a corrado g60 turbo and the porsche, so I wasn't really hurting to farm out the rocco to someone else, but 6 mths was causing me to miss the whole race season, which was unacceptable, i left it down there fully expecting not to get it back and just take it in the A$$, like everyone does /did when they take their cars down there, To be honest I really didn't expect the lawyers to be on my side because these goofballs have been screwing people for years, and were still in business, so I figured it was just best to write it off believe me I would have if I knew they were gonna try and sue ME for 16 grand, They must have charged me storage, how does a bill go from 7k which was almost twice more than it should have been, to 16 grand, I was told I should have gotten a lawyer because they promissed an END RESULT that never came about, but figured they could just take the stuff off the car and sell it, and we'd call it even One good thing that came about over this is : I now have learned alot more about turbo cars, so now I do the work myself, whe before i just worked on n/a cars, i would really like to hear richs side of the story, because I have read he is trying to change things around, but in a situation like mine there are no winners


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (vwdohc993)*

I remember seeing that car when mine was in there, something was definatly amiss with them at that time. Im curious as to his side of the story as well.


----------



## bmorevdubb (Nov 14, 2003)

well even with all the horrible stories on the vortex and small trouble iv had with eip ie: charging extra hour for install when quoted on the phone diffrent,,oopps already installed what u gonna do,,and the other time they lost my stock wheels for awhile to my old mk3 jetta after i had new wheels put on and my dumbass forgot them with all the excitment i had the day they put them on i called back the next day and they were there then later they were gone then found then gone etc,, i did finally get them but ,,,,anyway,,,, 


_Modified by bmorevdubb at 1:52 PM 11-19-2003_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (vwdohc993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdohc993* »_Honestly i bought the car strictly as a drag project it had the motor and pretty much everything in it already...but in a situation like mine there are no winners

Mr. Kraus, 
I can not comment on many details regarding your "story" because as you probably know we filed suit against you nearly 7 months ago and the Sheriff has been looking for you since that time to serve you with papers. Apparently the address that we have on file is not current, in fact an independent process server is now looking for your current information. If you would like to send me an email with your current address, that would be great. 
To those who wish I would elaborate, the facts and details of this matter will be publicly available to everyone once this case has gone to trial. 
Here are the simple truths: We did our part and completed all of the work requested at the agreed prices, you did not do your part which was simply to pay your bill and pick up your car, you failed to do this, period. The truth is that we tried our best to be patient and to wait for your call which never came. In fact we continued to try to contact you for nearly 12 straight months, to no avail. We left dozens of messages for you and gave you every opportunity to respond and to tell us what your intentions were, we merely wanted you to come and get your vehicle, which is still here collecting dust and taking up space. We were forced to file suit against you, we did not want to have to do so but we were left no alternative. 
If you really have any interest in settling this matter before it goes to trial, you now have my direct email and you have had our phone numbers for years, you certainly know how to contact us, do so now. For you to come here on VWVortex and try to act as if we guided you wrong, and that we did not finish your car is a very poor interpretation of the truth. Your car is not here because of anything we did or did not do, it is here because you never came to pick it up, and that is reality. 
Regarding your other comments about time and money, I spoke with you personally about a time line, which we kept to the day, and to claim otherwise is again completely false. In the past we did not offer sufficient customer service, that is true but that is not at issue here. We gave you copies of all estimates and invoices in advance, called you for approval at each step and you were called with an update when we completed the work to your vehicle, and we left countless messages asking you when you intended to pick up your car. We never received any response from you; in fact we have not heard anything from you at all until now, here on VWVortex, 17+ months later acting surprised that your car is still here. 
If you truly have any interest in resolving this matter, I again request that you send me an email ([email protected]) or call (410) 871-0406 and we can settle this, as we have been trying to do for the better part of two years now. If you continue to avoid us then our attorneys will continue to pursue resolution on our behalf. I agree with one thing you wrote, that there are no winners in this situation but you can choose do the right thing and contact us directly.
-Rich Chiavacci / EIP Tuning


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: eip just dont get it do they,,times runnin out for them (bmorevdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmorevdubb* »_i emailed rich and he sent me a nice reply with prices and such,,then i called them and talked to bobby who rich had referred me to in the email,,and start asking about prices and such,,i say i want the upgraded diff, and the racing clutch and bobby;s responce was ok thats 6 hours for the clutch the 6 hours for the diff.,,,so thinking i might be a moron i asked over in the tranny forum and the clutch is about 15min extra to get to when u have the trans out anyway for the diff...

NO we do not charge 6 extra hours for the clutch when we are doing the diff. 
I will explain:
We charge 6 hours to do a clutch by itself, that is to Remove and Reinstall the transmission and to install the clutch. 
We charge 6 hours BENCH TIME to install the differential which insludes complete tear down of the trans, install the new diff. bearings, remove the ring gear (cut all the rivets off the old diff) and install the ring gear and bolt kit on the new diff. and fully re-assemble the trans. 
We charge 6 hours to do a clutch install which is pretty standard and only 6 hours extra to do a differential install into the now removed trans. which is pretty standard. 
Look at it like this, we charge 12 hours to install the differential and NOTHING EXTRA to install the clutch. I hope this helps explain it better.
-Rich


----------



## bmorevdubb (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re:*

ohh because i was just told 6 to do the diff. and 6 to do the clutch and now your saying it takes 12 to do a diff. ,,yes now i understand

_Modified by bmorevdubb at 8:47 PM 11-17-2003_


_Modified by bmorevdubb at 1:52 PM 11-19-2003_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: eip just dont get it do they,,times runnin out for them (bmorevdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmorevdubb* »_ohh because i was just told 6 to do the diff. and 6 to do the clutch and know your saying it takes 12 to do a diff. ,,yes now i understand

Yes, Bobby quoted you 6 for the clutch and 6 more for the differential, he could have said 12 for the diff and zero for the clutch either way we have been charging 12 hours for the diff & clutch for nearly 10 years, it is a pretty standard labor charge. 
If you have any other questions or concerns in the future please contact me, shoot me an email or an IM and I will be happy to clarify things for you.
-Rich


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: eip just dont get it do they,,times runnin out for them (bmorevdubb)*

I paid nearly $700 for my Diff install which is about 10-11 hours...but that shop is woking in the Texas heat







So with that said I'd say a clutch AND diff at 12 hours isn't all that bad.


----------



## bmorevdubb (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: eip just dont get it do they,,times runnin out for them (Bug_Power)*

yea i guess i was misinformed that it would take half that time,,diffrent times for mechanics of diffrent cars i guess,,its just that when he told me on the phone that it was 6 for the diff. and 6 for the clutch regardless i thought that sounded strange,,and that what was told to me by the person rich referred me to,,,so i dont want to come off like a jacka$$ here


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_

Mr. Kraus, 
I can not comment on many details regarding your "story" because as you probably know we filed suit against you nearly 7 months ago and the Sheriff has been looking for you since that time to serve you with papers. Apparently the address that we have on file is not current, in fact an independent process server is now looking for your current information. If you would like to send me an email with your current address, that would be great. 
To those who wish I would elaborate, the facts and details of this matter will be publicly available to everyone once this case has gone to trial. 
Here are the simple truths: We did our part and completed all of the work requested at the agreed prices, you did not do your part which was simply to pay your bill and pick up your car, you failed to do this, period. The truth is that we tried our best to be patient and to wait for your call which never came. In fact we continued to try to contact you for nearly 12 straight months, to no avail. We left dozens of messages for you and gave you every opportunity to respond and to tell us what your intentions were, we merely wanted you to come and get your vehicle, which is still here collecting dust and taking up space. We were forced to file suit against you, we did not want to have to do so but we were left no alternative. 
If you really have any interest in settling this matter before it goes to trial, you now have my direct email and you have had our phone numbers for years, you certainly know how to contact us, do so now. For you to come here on VWVortex and try to act as if we guided you wrong, and that we did not finish your car is a very poor interpretation of the truth. Your car is not here because of anything we did or did not do, it is here because you never came to pick it up, and that is reality. 
Regarding your other comments about time and money, I spoke with you personally about a time line, which we kept to the day, and to claim otherwise is again completely false. In the past we did not offer sufficient customer service, that is true but that is not at issue here. We gave you copies of all estimates and invoices in advance, called you for approval at each step and you were called with an update when we completed the work to your vehicle, and we left countless messages asking you when you intended to pick up your car. We never received any response from you; in fact we have not heard anything from you at all until now, here on VWVortex, 17+ months later acting surprised that your car is still here. 
If you truly have any interest in resolving this matter, I again request that you send me an email ([email protected]) or call (410) 871-0406 and we can settle this, as we have been trying to do for the better part of two years now. If you continue to avoid us then our attorneys will continue to pursue resolution on our behalf. I agree with one thing you wrote, that there are no winners in this situation but you can choose do the right thing and contact us directly.
-Rich Chiavacci / EIP Tuning 


Rich you must think I am an idiot, first of all I have never spoke with you personally until I showed up down there to pick up my car, I delt with Darrell (sp) I also had to be the one to take the time to call you about once a week, just to be told, that you ot someone are working on it, Also I have nothing to hide as far as the story is concerned, fact is you guys promissed an end result of 350 h.p. with the tech 2 installed on a g-60 motor, and when you guys took the pan down to do the oil pump and bearings you knew well in advance that it was a normal 8v block WHO in their right mind would have done that much to a block expecting that much H.P. 
All that had to be done is was a phone call, which was never you guys strong point to say "hey do you know this block needs at least forged pistons" , also I am not acting surprised that you kept my car, i kenw once you guys did all that crap to a block that wasn't what it was supposed to be, I was being screwed, IF you remember I came down there with every intention of paying you CASH which I showed evryone during my 45 minutes of arguing, But How can you guys say that it takes 6 mths to find a fuel pressure leak, install a tech unit, install an intake pipe, and do an oil pump and engine bearings, i THINK EVERYONE IN THIS FORUM can see right through that BS and to say other wise is completly insulting to all who reads this, also I do agree that I gave approval for the above things t be done to my car, but there was never a time line discussed, and do we not agree that 6 mths is a BIT long to complete anyones car, I have recieved man IM's after I wrote this set ofposts, with people who have seen the car and know exactly how you guys used to conduct business, The truth is I assumed because of the letter I got forwarded to me by the post office, that I missed my court date, and lost the case 
I am relieved to find out otherwise, Also how do you explain a lawsuit of 16+ grand, for what was a bill for less than half that, Fact is you can never win a case against me, because the car will never produce that promised H.P. and if it did it would only do it for about 5 minutes and you guys know it,, I was gonna leave it alone, but I get tire of seeing all the "turned over a new leaf" comments from people who have just got the shaft over the phone, I have personal experience and I can t let anyone get screwed without trying to warn them first,
I have run into 3 of you employees at a few shows, since this car has been down there, and told them all that you'll get money off my grave for a car that still isn't complete, Would anybody in their right mind spend 7+k on a car that produces 189 h.p.? NO and I would think everyone can see this as a problem, SUE ME ALL YOU WANT YOU WILL NEVER WIN, IF YOU WANT TO CONTACT ME FOR ANOTHER 45 minute arguement give me a ring 610-842-5737, and I welcome anyone else who is contemplating doing business with these, ANGELS, to call me first, You'd be better off throwing barbed wire in your engine block than taking it down there, The problem with the internet and these forums, is we can go back and forth all day long, you saying i have written estimates, and such, and I say use common sense it is not like a never built a car before, and I wouldn't think something was fishy If I was kept current with ongoings, Go ahead call me a liar, but remember I had a friend with me during my visit down there, when I talked to you, AND GUESS WHAT i DO NOT HAVE A REPUTATION FOR SCREWING CUSTOMERS OVER GUESS WHO DOES, Btw i AM NOT THAT HARD TO FIND if the p.O. delivers mail to me why is it so hard for you to, my guess is you really dont want to, but then again I must be so dishonest that i am gonna take a car down there, with the intentions, of not paying my bill, to just leave there, because I like loosing money, I brought a car that had/has time slips of 10.89 in the 1/4 down to you guys to get back what? a car that would be lucky to do 13,s yeah there's a business move, maybe i should play the stock market with those decisions in life, here is another truth, Why did you guys change your name,? HMMM could it be because of the pending lawsuits, against you maybe that's why you are trying to sue me for 16k to pay for someone elses car you didn't do the promissed work to, Also why cant you elaborate on the facts "if they are truely facts then you arent liable for what you say, truth is anyone on your end can doctor phone records, but DO I have A car , finished as promissed, YOU TELL ME , IT IS STILL THER ISN'T it ?
Edit (spelling)

_Modified by vwdohc993 at 5:57 AM 11-18-2003_

_Modified by vwdohc993 at 6:01 AM 11-18-2003_


_Modified by vwdohc993 at 6:05 AM 11-18-2003_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (vwdohc993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdohc993* »_Rich you must think I am an idiot...

Well I am not one to argue...
As to rest of your endless paragraph...I will not even begin to address the plethora of speculations and fabrications, you have already contradicted yourself repeatedly which is clear to anyone who feels like reading for an hour. 
The one thing I will respond to (just further proving how far from truthful you are being) you said:

_Quote »_ I brought a car that had/has time slips of 10.89 in the 1/4 down to you guys 

Well then..let’s look here: 
http://forum.vwsport.com/viewtopic.php?t=570
This is a list of the fastest 8v’s found anywhere…funny I do not see any Scirocco on the list? In fact the only 10 sec 8v on the list is Joel Brown (purple-pill) and there sure isn’t any evidence of your “10.89 in the ¼ mile” lime green 8v Scirocco. Why, because your entire claim about the car running 10’s is a total fabrication, just like the rest of your story! 
You are upset because you wasted your money on a horrible example of a turbo Scirocco, I would be too, but you should be mad at yourself and not try to lash out and blame others for your choices. We tried to tell you not to spend your time or money on this car from the moment we first saw it. You insisted that it was an amazing and fast car with awesome potential and against our recommendations you had us do lots of work, work that you never paid for. For you to come on here now and try to bash us for your mistakes is absurd. To change the facts and the history of this entire matter is to lie and you are indeed changing many facts. 
-Rich Chiavacci / EIP Tuning


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (vwdohc993)*

Here are some past and present photo’s of the “10.89 sec” lime green beauty for all to see: (I will change this to pics tomorrow instead of a link)
http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/l....html 
Most All of this “lovely” work was done prior to the car coming here and you can now see why we suggested that he find another car to start with…note the ultra high quality FMIC install. One of the few visible things that we did in fact do to the car is the complete TEC2 install which is basically the cleanest thing under the hood. We also built the SS downpipe, you can sort of see it in the turbo/manifold photo’s, and you can see the tig welded O2 bung, the only pretty welds anywhere near the “special manifold”. 
One of the most unique items that we discovered on this “10.89 sec” turbo is how it has a one piece turbo/manifold combo deal. You can clearly see how the previous “builder” welded the turbine housing to the exhaust manifold creating a new “one piece” design. This must be one of the tricks to get this car into the 10’s!
Some other interesting items you can see are the fuel cell which is sort of bolted and hanging into the spare tire well and the fuel lines. YES, they are the fuel lines draped by the passenger seat area just stuck through holes in the fire wall in what used to be the blower fan area. When we asked about fixing this hazardous nightmare we were told to leave it alone. 
As Mr. Kraus stated himself in an earlier post:

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdohc993* »_Honestly i bought the car strictly as a drag project it had the motor and pretty much everything in it already…

…and this statement I fully agree with, we want no credit for what has been done to this car, it was a full on horror. In retrospect we should have flatly refused to work on the car but he had already driven it here from PA and wanted the work done to this car…so we did what he asked, if we hadn’t he would be on here trashing us for refusing to work on his car. 
OK, the truth is out…I am done.








-Rich Chiavacci / EIP Tuning


----------



## 1.916vturbo (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: eip and Rich (SpinEcho)*

i just ordered my 16v turbo manifold from them 2 weeks ago on a monday and recieved by friday (i live in atlanta). i knew of their rep. but they had the best price on the best 16v turbo manifold.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: eip and Rich (1.916vturbo)*

I'd like to see any 10 sec 8v do it with that manifold!!!! JESUS...looking at that alone I can tell this guys must be FOS.


----------



## njhg60 (Oct 15, 2003)

quixk note i should be recieving my supercharger from them in like 2 days, i will let you know whats up when it gets here, I cant wait.


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: eip and Rich (Bug_Power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_Power* »_I'd like to see any 10 sec 8v do it with that manifold!!!! JESUS...looking at that alone I can tell this guys must be FOS. 
Well first i will say FOS I WOULDN'T GO THAT FAR, i have nothing to gain by comming into this forum and making up a story like this fact is I bought the car from a guy on here about 3 5 years ago he advertised the car as a 10.89 second car, when I test drove it before I bought it, i didn't go to the drag strip, but can guarantee it was certainly close, this car is a bit ugly at present but do you think eip TOOK pictures of it when it first showed up, Why nobody else I know does that, I have never had the car to the track mainly because it has spent most of it's life in maryland, visiting these douche bags, And what kills me is They have done this type of things to countless individuals in the past, and I am trying to warn them, big deal if he now gets back to people quick, and now has customer service, these things I dont doubt, NOW but if in the past I was truthfully told about certain things, there is no way i
d be on here, trashing anybody, let me ask you this Rich, What am I supposed to do, let you guys stick it in my a$$ because you guys were too lazy to do work i asked to be done, All i needed to be told was Hey you need a different block, or maybe new pistons if you were goona expect the promised h.p. if anybody has seen my other sciroccos, they will know I have no problem spending money on things to do it right, try to make me look like I am F.O.S. will do you no good, you have not tried to make any of this right, and I am sure even with the new business practices you still dont plan on it, After you guys gave me a bill of 7 K for work done in the above pictures, (which should be hard for anybody who sees the car to believe) i had known I was being screwed, I figured you were gonna just remove the stuff and sell it again, I suggest you do that because you cannot win a lawsuit again me when both parties are going on a bunch of 'he'said she said" look me name up in the better business bureau, and I guarantee you wont find my name with any complaints, And yes I do have a small business working on cars, Just not turbos, Does any one who has seen these pictures see 7k dollars worth of labor, and parts, ? i am gonna try to find the old link for the car in question if i can, either way all common sense points to you Rich being F.O.S.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: eip and Rich (vwdohc993)*

this is a classic one!!!
_Quote, originally posted by *vwdohc993* »_ fact is I bought the car from a guy on here about 3 5 years ago he advertised the car as a 10.89 second car, when I test drove it before I bought it, i didn't go to the drag strip, but can guarantee it was certainly close, 












_Modified by D Wiz at 12:52 AM 11-19-2003_


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: eip and Rich (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_








what was thsi all I see is a red X


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: eip and Rich (D Wiz)*

Awe is n't that cute, Another croonie of EIP look at his sig. need I say anyomre


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: eip and Rich (vwdohc993)*

hahahha yeha my sig LOL
fact is, in the past few weeks rihc has bent over backwards, 
not siding with EIP, just saying, for you to believe that you bought a 10 second car from what someone told you is a classic!!!!


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: eip and Rich (D Wiz)*

well not trying to argue with you but i have found a link to the very car in question, and well Yeah he told me 10.89 when I bought it and had time slpis to show me (even tho, it could have been anyones) I did test drive it and it ran close as I said, check out the following and this show go towards proving that this car was at least in the ball park of what i said earlier, as I said I did not go to a drag strip, and honestly I bought it to make improvements to it This is the guy I bought the car off of,


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: eip and Rich (vwdohc993)*

alright since I dont know how to cross post it the post was bumped forward in the golf 2 jetta2 forum, I will certainly work or getting it over here because I dont like being made to sound like I am the one who is F.O.S.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: eip and Rich (vwdohc993)*

I don't see it


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: eip and Rich (VW97Jetta)*

Alright i think I got it now it was in the golf 1 jetta 1 forumn sorry http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...96019 there are 2 other links i will try to get up


_Modified by vwdohc993 at 6:24 AM 11-19-2003_


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: eip and Rich (D Wiz)*

Rich , you put that car ahead of mine ????No wonder it took forever to get mine done. I do see some potential in the green rocco but not 10 secnds , sorry vwdohc, but you got the shaft on that one, Ive been in the same boat on other things , and I think we all know how it feels. But did the car ever produce good numbers after they were done???


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: eip and Rich (Scrubby)*

I see 11.8 but no 10.8.....


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: eip and Rich (Scrubby)*

honestly i dont think he did put it in front of yours, it was down there for 6 mths  and still wasn't done, he must have worked on everything else under the sun instead of it, i contacted the P.O. who I will hope will chime in here in a timely manner, and shed some more input, Just because the car was thrown together, like it was doesn't necessarily mean it wasn't performing either Yeah maybe I did get shafted but would a car that did 11. something in the quater like the post I found above, had a low h.p. number of 189 h.p. I dont think so fact is it lost h.p. because they noticed the block wasn't worth a damn, but instead of telling me, they went ahead and tried to milk me for a tech2 which I may have bought anyway if they'd told me about the block, But i expected a certain h.p. and it was nowhere close, To me that's a job no done to a customers satisfaction, and I am not reponsible to pay for such


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: eip and Rich (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_I see 11.8 but no 10.8.....
yeah I see that and I hope I explained myself above I was told 10.89 with slicks, and the nitrous, Whither or not it ever did it who know, I may have been B.sed slightly but as i said I did test drive it and I said it was in the ball park, an 11.8 is certainly worth putting some work to improve it wouldn't you say,? Rich would like you to believe from the pictures he posted that the car shouldn't even run because of it shotty worksmanship but the car had been in their hands for over 3 years, now, and also It managed to do the 11.8 on digifant g-60 injection and a chip ,


_Modified by vwdohc993 at 6:41 AM 11-19-2003_


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: eip and Rich (vwdohc993)*

With the juice and the otherstuff It could be possible. He actually stopped on my car because of yours, that was when I decided to pick my car up.I remember the car sitting in the lot, right beside mine.When I picked mine up ,yours was in the shop .didnt really get a look at it when I was there though. I hope it all works out for both sides, I hate to see VW's get stuck in the middle of feuds. Hell Im screwed if I ever break up with Lynn, all the damn cars are in her name, cept for the GTI and the Hemi. As a matter of fact the Rocco was in th middle of a dissagreement between Phil and Francis.







BUt its in good hands now.


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: eip and Rich (vwdohc993)*

Dude your an idiot... That car didn't go 10.8 or even 11.8.....Not out of a G60.. that isn't turbocharged especially not back in 2001
Let me ask you this... since the car feels in the "ballpark" of 10.8 what do you drive that runs 10.8 that you would know what it feels like ??
I mean based on the things you have posted I think more people would have sided with you if you didn't post anything... Because your losing more and more credibility with each post...
And before you say another EIP Crooney... I'm sponsored by ATP which would be EIP biggest Rival...


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: eip and Rich (GTRTim)*

what makes me an idiot? I found a link which has/had a video proving an 11.8 second time i WAS told a BIT faster, and yeah it is my fault for not going to a drag stip before hand, i have a oettinger callaway scirocco that will run 12.2's allday long (when it runs) and this car was def. faster, all you guys who live to drag race, and say it isn't possible for that car to do that should talk to the p.o. I didn't fabricate the link I dug up i just did a search which I am doing more of, Big deal it doesn't run 10,s my mistake, at least I admit it but everybody here is missing the point the car was never finished, even after 6 mths, when it was it wasn't any where near the "11'8 car it was before, i never had a chance to get my own times with this car because it has spent it life during my ownership at EIP, I am sure everyone can keep busting my balls about this 10 second comment, but it doesn't change the facts and if you want I can post a pic of the oettinger turbo and other cars I have built, my worksmanship isn't at question, i have never screwed over 1 single person, in the past and dont plan on it I welcome anyone who has dealt with me personally to chime in, big deal someone bull sh!tted me about the 10 second pass, i dont care but personally what do you think my agenda is here, they can keep the car i have others, sell the parts, and drive it off a clif i dont care but no money will ever change hands when I did n't receive the car as promissed,

also I dont care if anyone sides with me, it doesn't affect me one way or the other, i am just trying to keep anybody els from getting screwed, like I feel I have, Rich can say i have fabricated all of my story, and i have inconsistancies, but the only one the is inconsistant is the 10-sec time, which everyone seems to be transfixed on, I have no problem with the parts EIP make, or sell if fact my yellow scirocco has one of their 16 big valve heads, and it is bada$$, but I wouldn't have them work on a project, unless you live next door and can drop by everyday to keep an eye on things

_Modified by vwdohc993 at 7:16 AM 11-19-2003_


_Modified by vwdohc993 at 7:58 AM 11-19-2003_


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: eip and Rich (vwdohc993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdohc993* »_oettinger turbo and other cars I have built, my worksmanship isn't at question,

just curois... why didnt you build your own car?????


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: eip and Rich (D Wiz)*

i did I had 3 other scirocco projects going on at the same time,here is the main one that consumed most of my time






















other cars soon to follow


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: eip and Rich (vwdohc993)*

and the oettinger turbo, for those of you who think I am f.O.S.


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: eip and Rich (vwdohc993)*

and another one















as you can see I have what I consider some pretty nice projects, and I saw potential in the green scirocco, and had every intention of paying EIP for their time and parts, You decide for yourself


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: eip and Rich (GTRTim)*



GTRTim said:


> Dude your an idiot... That car didn't go 10.8 or even 11.8.....Not out of a G60.. that isn't turbocharged especially not back in 2001
> 
> well the car was turbocharged, which is cool because While calling me an idiot you should have read the previous posts and even looked at the pictures Rich posted, they p.o. said the car had like 280? h.p. when I bought it, and when EIP was done it had 189 pretty cool for 7k worth of work


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (vwdohc993)*

Well ive been trying to hold back a bit but im looking at it from a neutral veiw and i must say this....
If you knew he(Rich) wasnt gonna reach 350whp with your car, why did you go with his service's? You say that you had..." tech2 unit installed, along with an oil pump and engine bearings, and a new intake pipe installed ". Where in these mod's do you get 350whp? Another thing, why does 6 months seem so long? Do you expect 350whp overnite? Not to mention the countless other car's he has to do. Did you assume that your car was the only one he was doing? And im speaking from exsperience seeing that im a shop owner myself. You also said _"so when I gave the OK to do the rod bearings I asked if the current block was worth putting any more time and money into it, and they(EIP) knowing damn well it wasn't said yes"_. You gave him the OK knowing it wasnt worth it. Why? How would EIP know the block wasnt a G60 without pulling it. For that, you need to sue the person who installed it. Again, and i cant stress this enough, im speaking from a neutral point, not taking anyone side but dude, your story isnt making any sense. Your basicly saying that your suing EIP for misquoting you stating that they promised you 350whp. Now if im spending money on car, ill be doing my homework before i make a huge decision like that. Your an ass if you thought a Tec2 and a rod bearing were gonna yeld that much HP. Also, and a big also, I dont care wut setup you have, your car didnt hit 10's, 11's, or 12's with Digi1 setup. If it was that easy, everyone on Vortex will be running Digi1. Not possible at all and who ever told you that is an ass and your an even bigger one for believing that. Now i dont know you from a hole in the wall but from wut you wrote, you have no concept of volkswagen horsepower. Also, i find it hard to believe a company that uses Tec2 for year's will only yeld 189whp and if so it wasnt tuned properly. Your lawyer is an ass if he thinks you will get your car back no charge just on a promise of 350whp. Remember, you wanted to pick it up UNFINSHED so he didnt have a chance to reach the promised goal. I think you better not say anymore on the subject because your not helping yourself or your case at this point.
As for me. I will continue to deal with Rich and EIP and dont care wut anyone say's. Ive been dealing with his company before most of the people in here waseven thinking about a VW. Im the type of person that looks to the future and not the past and i will not judge Rich or EIP for past issue's. The people that are b!tching are speaking from the past and up till now, i havent heard anything bad. Obviously this is not the place to bash another person or company and this thread is starting to get wild. Im truly sorry that people feel the way they do and Rich has a long road to win fan's back but the road he's taking is the right one as he's in here defending his comapany and with some valuable point's i might ad. He's trying and i truly respect that. In my eye's, rich is a pioneer in the VW world. Another thing is that he could have just open shop under a different name, registered under someone elses name but he didnt. He's taking responsibility for his action's and trying to make things right.
my 2 pennies and to late for a spell check

-Dreadz


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

280whp does not equal to 10 sec. some in here has twice that and is no where near 10 sec. BTW, their is no 8v on the planet that can flow that much air and i dont care wuth type of P&P job you had or the size of the turbo( which looks like a T3). You showing your car's doesnt tell me anything other then you have alot of dough and not enough exsperience and i based this on the fact that you 1) believed it was a 10 sec car 2) believing it had 289whp with digi1 system 3) believing TEC2 and Rod bearing was gonna give you 350whp. As im thinking about it. you said that before you brought it to EIP, you had a quote of 289whp( which is unconfirmed seeing you went by word of maouth instead of paper) and if EIP promised you 350 but they only got 189, i dont get it. from 289 to 350 with TEC2 sounds right but how is digi1 out beating the TEC2 seeing that under digi, it had 289hp and TEC2 had 189hp.


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

see link above I didn't build the car, EIP not rich said they have seen around 350h.p. with a turbocharged g-60 if tech2 was installed, and secondly they are the ones who told me it was n't a g60 block they knew this when they pulled the oil pan down and saw the rods, they knew before i did i asked them if it was worth putting money into because they seen the inside not me I only owned the car for 2 weeks prior, 
I have/no desire to sue anyone, I was just gonna leave the car there, I was not trying to gain anything from EIP except a finished car, and yes 6mths is an aweful long time to do a tech 2 unit oil pump rod and main bearings and an intake pipe, all of this should have taken a month and thats with everyone elses car, again the number of 189 h.p. was after I got down to EIP and argued with rich and co. for 45 min. we came to the conclusion that since they would not warantee the tech install, if I had another tuner finished the 6 mth ordeal I left it down there for them to tune, and YEs THAT IS THE NUMBER THEY CALLED AND TOLD ME ASk rich he may actuall tell you the h.p. and we may actually agree on something, to say my story isn't making any sense go back and reread things I tried to explain over and over again, Ass or not the p.o.of this car aparently has a video of this car doing 11's and rich will tell you that it had digi 1 i am stating things that i have tried to prove with as much evidence as I can, and yet all you know-it alls, say it isn't possible, and I will continue to say what I feel I need to even if it only keeps 1 person form the utter waste of money and time that is EIP, truth is you are obviously not a neutral party from your last paragraph I can see that and it s cool, I dont doubt that rich is trying to change things but what can he do to fix this situation with me HUH, nothing, I had a stock coraddo with a turbo on it that did 189 h.p. explain that


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (vwdohc993)*

So if they dropped the pan and realized that it wasnt a G60, shouldnt you be talking to the builder of the motor as he told you it was a G60. Theirs a big difference between the 2 motor's and it's possible with a G60 but not a 1.8. Ok, so they gave you quote of 350. How was they suppose to know it wasnt at that specific time. If you didnt dyno the car prior to bringing it to EIP, how would you know wut the actual HP numbers were from the start? Can you honestly say that 189hp was fully tuned?


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

whats funny here is you need to read what was written above, I posted a link, the p.o. said 28? h.. and I drove the car and it was noticably faster than my oettinger turbo that does 12.2 why is it hard to believe, it when someone has a video, which nobody seems to understand, 
i drove the car plain and simple, i did n't ned a dyno sheet as I didn't really care I know it was faster than my other turbo car, and I knew that I could improve on what was there, 
also I didn't post the cars to impress you You aren't even significant to me, someone asked why didn't I build my own car and I showed me why Because I was building another car, which by the was has more power and can be rpoven, that the tech installed green car, , youre right tech should be beating out the digi1 I never said it shouldn't, they could have gotten alot more than 19 h.p. if they turned the boost up, to where it was before when it made the power, i bought it with but since they(Eip ) SAW IT WASN'T A G-60 BLOCK THEY DID N'T want to blow it up, Which makes sense but when they looked in the block to do the bearings, they should have said that there was no way to achieve the projected h.p. and told me to sorce a new block or better pistons, which I would have, why is this so hard for peole to understand, I have been saying this over and over again,


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Hey I went down there with the 7k they said I owed them, but when i got there and the hadn't even tried to dyno the car I argued with them, because I wanted my car back, we finally came to the conclusion that i would leave it there, and the next week, they called me and said it did 189 h.p. and thats when i decided to just let them have it, I am not trying to sue them, I have no need, 
and How do you explain, 2 similiar body cars, one has a proven 287 h.p. (oettinger) and the green one is faster, by far, dynoes we all know are good to have but unless I do a befor e and after on the same dyno, with similiar temps and such numbers, dont mean much, I can easily afford a better block to throw in the car but EIP had seen the inside of my block 1 whole month before the even started the tech unit, yeah i should be bitching to the guy who built the motor, but that is only part of the issue, the other part is I flat out asked them if the block was worth putting that kind of money into , and was told yes, would you put even 2500 (what I was quoted for the tech unit) into a basically stock 1.8 block, why did they give me a heads up, the 2 of us are at fault here, and that is why I left the car down there and have not tried to sue them to get it back, they can keep it, and remove the parts off of it, and not take a loss, they are trying to sue me for 16 k dollars does that make sense to you?


_Modified by vwdohc993 at 9:12 AM 11-19-2003_


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (vwdohc993)*

Wow. I just read this whole thing and it sounds like a pretty raw deal all the way around. The only real problem that I see, from a shop perspective, is why didn't EIP do any baseline dyno runs when you first took them the car? Then you would have the before and after. The other problem that I noticed was a lot of people totally confused to the application of quoted power numbers (whp vs chp). I see this all the time at work, (we have a Dynojet 248c). People want to know where their factory power is when they see the wheel numbers, anyways, I can't imagine that they were trying to sell you on 350 wheelHP out of a G60 because that would be quite a bit.
Botom Line is - $7grand is Phucking Insane for a Tec2, re-bearing and oil pump, even with dyno tuning and all (i.e.- at like $100 per hr for tuning, that would be like 400 hrs of dyno time







).
Garth


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (g60vw)*

I agree the car had a fuel pressure leak when I took it to them which they fixed, and like 3 hours with the fuel rail i supplied, they should have done a before and after dyno run, and am not sure why they didn't, except that the kept clowning and just passing over the car, their wre certain things on the car such as the fuel cell and stuff that were installed halfa$$ and i was gonna fix them once i got the car back, I bought the car because it wasn't as nice as my other ones which would make me not regret stripping it down and basically a shell with a motor which was what I was in the process of doing, I am new to the turbo world so when a shop tells me they can install a programmable engine mgmt and gain 50-60 h.p. I can see that it is possible, I would have been satisified if the car did 350 at the crank, but 189 doesn't translate to that, and youre right, 7k for what I have mentioned it rediculous, not to mention, the 16k they are trying to sue me for


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (vwdohc993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdohc993* »_see link above I didn't build the car, EIP not rich said they have seen around 350h.p. with a turbocharged g-60 if tech2 was installed, and secondly they are the ones who told me it was n't a g60 block they knew this when they pulled the oil pan down and saw the rods, they knew before i did i asked them if it was worth putting money into because they seen the inside not me I only owned the car for 2 weeks prior,...

Hang on, the truth is creeping out...
Scott, YOU just admitted the facts in this matter except as usual you are telling half truths and are again changing the story around. We did tell you that 350hp can be made from a good G-60 Turbo engine running TEC2, because it is TRUE. In fact we tuned Kevin's (lugnuts) old Scirocco and achieved more than that with his G-60 turbo and TEC2. I am sure him or Joel (purple-pill) can come on her to confirm this. We also told you that whoever sold you the car scammed you and lied to you the day we looked at it. YOU insisted that you already had spent the money on the car and brought it back from the South (Florida I think) and you wanted us to go ahead and install TEC2, injectors and other improvements. 
We advised AGAINST IT but you wanted to stick with this particular car. So we installed TEC2, built the downpipe, fixed some other pipes (black painted parts), fixed a few wiring bits and pieces, removed Digifant-1 system, blah, blah, blah...We fired up the car, proceeded to put it on the dyno. and immediately engine noise was heard, clearly rod knock. We advised you, got permission to pull the pan and check bearings etc. you approved. We then discovered that they were standard 144mm rods not the beefy G-60 units. We advised you of this as you ADMITTED ABOVE. 
You tell us to go ahead and replace the bad bearings and re-dyno since we are already almost done. We do EXACTLY this. We clean up the few small scares on the crank, put in a set of bearing which spec. ok, we then put it back on the dyno. The car barley makes boost, we then start hearing loud leak from exh. manifold. We take it back off the dyno, check it out and find that the one-piece turbo/manifold is broken at the head and was only being held together with an exh. man.-to-head bolt (see photos that we took in MAY 2002 for you to look at). We took these photo's so you would have an understanding of what had happened, so you would understand what we were dealing with. We make the requested repairs and now find out the old leaky beat down turbo is on the way out too (no surprise) and advise you of this. We can do no more without replacing Manifold, Turbo, re-make the new downpipe that was fitted for your parts, etc. We go no further, you say you want to invest no more money. We fully agree. The car is complete, runs, TEC2 works great, overall the car is still a total piece, but we are primarily done with it.
You then come to the shop to pick it up and you claim to have cash (you show us a bulge in your sweat shorts pocket) but you then say that you want to use your friends credit card to pay us. We try to politely tell you we are not stupid and that we will not take your "friends" credit card for your bill and that you would need to pay us in cash or certified funds (you even knew this in advance and thus you claimed to have the cash with you). You thought about it in the showroom for a while, you then request (to me directly) that we build a full SS DP-Back Exh. so the car can be street driven and that you would be back the following week to pick up the car and pay cash. I say no problem, we will get it done, we will build the exhaust and button up what we worked on (as much as we could considering the overall condition of your car) and have it ready the next Saturday. 
We do exactly what you asked and what we agreed to, we went ahead and built the full SS exhaust, put a streetable low boost tune on the car (since the turbo was all but done), we get it ready for you and guess what...you never show up and you do not call us nor answer your phone. We leave messages, upon messages, upon messages...no Scott Kraus...no money..no contact..nothing. This goes on for over a year, we advise you that we are running out of options, you fail again to reply. Our Attorney sends you documents that you have acknowledged here receiving and still no call, no contact, NOTHING. So we sue you for the total ticket, for attorney fees, for storage (now 17months worth) and we will be following through with this to the fullest extent of the law. 
You clearly thought it would be cool and come on here and try to bash us and tell everyone a totally fabricated series of events and try to act as though we never fulfilled our end of the deal. You tried to perpetrate as though we never finished your car, and as if we were to blame for your car still being here. You laughed about the suit that has been filed against you, you called us names and accused us of numerous negative things. 
The truth is that all you have succeeded in doing is prove that you got burned by some guy that sold you a lime green Scirocco, that you didn't listen to good advice, that you blame others for your poor judgment and the real capper to this whole thing is that you have truly helped to solidify our case against you by saying all that you have said here on this thread. The truth has been revealed and you have helped to point the finger at yourself. So...Thanks.
-Rich


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (vwdohc993)*

i just want to make something clear to *vwdohc993* this is a public forum, and since you are in the middle of a lawsuit this forum can be submitted as evidence into a court of law. Also you bashing the company on a open forum doesnt help the case you have or think you have. 
just wanted to make that clear to you. If Rich wanted to submitt this as evidence all he has to do is hit the print button and it hurts your case.
Regardless good luck.


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (eiprich)*

you can keep comming on and changing thing around all you want but the fact is my story has never changed, it was just alot more vague in the first post that I made because I wasn't gonna get into it, and as I said before you guys saw the inside of the block when you redid my oil return line, (remove oil pan)_ and said you saw a little bit of metal shavings in there there are some similiarities  In your most recent version I will admit, and the whole part about the cat -back exhaust is true, but as I said I was fully intending on paying even the high price you told me when I got down to pick it up, but when you guys gave me the 189 h.p. with tech2 installed, which you are not denying, I decided to CALL IT A LOSS
Yes i did have a wad of cash with me That you finally admit, but when you said you would n't warantee the tech install we (me and my friend) decided to used a credit card, which by the way , you guys went ahead and ran through, fully prepared to accept, until you thought about the possibility of me screwing you and then did a charge back, if you weren't gonna accpet a C.C, like you said, why did you run it through? and yes there is proof, because Tom (friend) got his bill with the transaction and then the reversal,on it, once again another thing I can and will prove,for a guy who you say has fabricated this whole story I seems aweful funny that I can prove a good bit of my claims, I can't prove them all because it just wasn't pysically possible, and the only way you can try to prove your claims, is by phone records, which can easily be fabricate, I hope you have some sort of recorder you use to get verbal approval, and then I will once again, but proven right,
It was my way of protecting myself incase I had it tuned by the guy I use up here (cyntex or west chester PA) I am sure you know his reputation, I would have never brought my truck and trailor, down there (4 hours) in rush hour traffic, with money, if i didn't want to have a complete car, 
The noise you were refering to you said was the exhaust leak, that i find out the momment I get down to pick it up, not a bearing knock, you guys keep denying, you were ever asked if the block was in good condition, but it happened, nobody in there right mind, wouldn't have, fine there were some things such as the broken exhaust mani. which I had one sitting in a parts pile, if you would have called me I would have shipped it down to you guys, and that would have been one less problem, remember, this is n't my first experience dealing with you guys, i paid my last bill for work that was complete (read complete) no problem, simple fact is you admit that 350h.p. isn't unheard of, with the right block and tech2 installed, (and I thank you for proving me right,) at least that you admit, but because something as simple as the old ways of customer service practices, and lack of phone calls (which you dont admit,) but past customers can attest to, is why my car had resulted in an incomplete job, I gave you my new phone number as a matter of fact I posted it somewhere above, Also dont try to make it seem like I am trying to avoid this suit, because I said before i recieved a letter for a lawyer down in your area, trying to solicate,(sp) my business, but it got to my house too late, i already assumed from the date that the letter said a hearing was set for that I missed the hearing and that I lost by default, I am not gonna post my address, and inface have no reason to personally contact YET, I am gonna get a lawyer, which wasn't my intention before, and not have this rediculous ammount against my credit, because as I said you will never get paid for a job not done as promised, Say all want about half truths and what ever , but my story has remained constant and If some of the guys would have read everything I said instead of parts of it, they and you would have seen that,


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (turbojeta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbojeta3* »_i just want to make something clear to *vwdohc993* this is a public forum, and since you are in the middle of a lawsuit this forum can be submitted as evidence into a court of law. Also you bashing the company on a open forum doesnt help the case you have or think you have. 
just wanted to make that clear to you. If Rich wanted to submitt this as evidence all he has to do is hit the print button and it hurts your case.
Regardless good luck. 

_Quote, originally posted by *turbojeta3* »_i just want to make something clear to *vwdohc993* this is a public forum, and since you are in the middle of a lawsuit this forum can be submitted as evidence into a court of law. Also you bashing the company on a open forum doesnt help the case you have or think you have. 
just wanted to make that clear to you. If Rich wanted to submitt this as evidence all he has to do is hit the print button and it hurts your case.
Regardless good luck. 

I am well aware that he can print this, but if you haveread all both of us have written, all we both have is hearsay, except with the records, i have kept and the ones he could have, none of his records have anything with me giving him any written aproval, and it is that simple, the thing I have said on the these posts, are not fabricated thats why I am not affraid of publically posting them, if the few people would see through all the B'S' that rich has used to try and defend his company, then it'd be more clear, Tell me this if you look into an engine block at the beginning of a job (for an oil return line) and see that the block isn't up to par, would you then not tell the owner and continue, to rack up charges such as a tech 2 install? not it you're honest, they knew the block was like it was 1 month before they started, any part of the tech unit, I also fully intended to pay for the car, ( I wouldn't have liked it ) but would have paid if it had anything near the h.p. he promised, Hell I would have taken it home, and changed the block out for a different one but once I did that the warantee would have been gone, and was told so, people need to read the POSTS in full instead of just parts, Why does, EIP have a bad rep, i didn't start trashing them as a matter of fact typ in EIP in the archieved search and read some of the posts, i am sure are there, (I haven't yet) but have seen some in the past I am sure are still around,Hit print rich It will halp me out in the end,


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (vwdohc993)*

i have read all posts not just parts and im just stating becareful on what you say. its advise you can take it or leave it. 

good luck.


_Modified by turbojeta3 at 7:54 AM 11-19-2003_


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (eiprich)*

350whp is quite achievable with a stock g-60 bottom end. I have seen 340+


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

Wow. I've been following this from the start. The first thing your lawyer is going to tell both of you is, stop posting info about this case in this forum. But i must say it's been very interesting thus far.


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
Hang on, the truth is creeping out...
Scott, YOU just admitted the facts in this matter except as usual you are telling half truths and are again changing the story around. We did tell you that 350hp can be made from a good G-60 Turbo engine running TEC2, because it is TRUE. In fact we tuned Kevin's (lugnuts) old Scirocco and achieved more than that with his G-60 turbo and TEC2. I am sure him or Joel (purple-pill) can come on her to confirm this. We also told you that whoever sold you the car scammed you and lied to you the day we looked at it. YOU insisted that you already had spent the money on the car and brought it back from the South (Florida I think) and you wanted us to go ahead and install TEC2, injectors and other improvements. 
I dont care if anybody can come one here and comfirm this It only goes to help prove  that you guys told me it was possible, you in fact just admitted it, every body on here said I was F.O.S. that you guys would have never promissed that out of a g-60 8v, 

We advised AGAINST IT but you wanted to stick with this particular car. So we installed TEC2, built the downpipe, fixed some other pipes (black painted parts), fixed a few wiring bits and pieces, removed Digifant-1 system, blah, blah, blah...We fired up the car, proceeded to put it on the dyno. and immediately engine noise was heard, clearly rod knock. We advised you, got permission to pull the pan and check bearings etc. you approved. We then discovered that they were standard 144mm rods not the beefy G-60 units. We advised you of this as you ADMITTED ABOVE. 

another good one, you had the pan down to do an oil return line within the first 2 weeks the car was down there, it was then you called and said i should do engine bearings, you guys told me that it was never dynoes, not even on the day I got down there to pick it up, you said you were still on start up program, so thats amazing that dyno runs could have been performed, you did not advise of the lack of g-60 block until you took me back t see what you guys did the day I wanted to pick it up, you showed me the old rod bearings, and If you remember I had my friend right there beside me I saw that the rod bearings werent the right ones and knew it wasnt a g60 block you said not a word to me, Honesty WHEN?

You tell us to go ahead and replace the bad bearings and re-dyno since we are already almost done. We do EXACTLY this. We clean up the few small scares on the crank, put in a set of bearing which spec. ok, we then put it back on the dyno. The car barley makes boost, we then start hearing loud leak from exh. manifold. We take it back off the dyno, check it out and find that the one-piece turbo/manifold is broken at the head and was only being held together with an exh. man.-to-head bolt (see photos that we took in MAY 2002 for you to look at). We took these photo's so you would have an understanding of what had happened, so you would understand what we were dealing with. We make the requested repairs and now find out the old leaky beat down turbo is on the way out too (no surprise) and advise you of this. We can do no more without replacing Manifold, Turbo, re-make the new downpipe that was fitted for your parts, etc. We go no further, you say you want to invest no more money. We fully agree. The car is complete, runs, TEC2 works great, overall the car is still a total piece, but we are primarily done with it.

if the car is complete and runs great then what is the h.p. you told me over the phone,? you never did come one here and confirm, you guys are changine the time line around to meet you needs, and make it seem like I was just pig headed, say what you will, your past record speaks for itself, it seems aweful funny that a company which you admit is responsible for bad customer service, seemed to ,In my case, be on top of thing when it comes down to C.S. now, I am sure people can see otherwise,

You then come to the shop to pick it up and you claim to have cash (you show us a bulge in your sweat shorts pocket) but you then say that you want to use your friends credit card to pay us. We try to politely tell you we are not stupid and that we will not take your "friends" credit card for your bill and that you would need to pay us in cash or certified funds (you even knew this in advance and thus you claimed to have the cash with you). You thought about it in the showroom for a while, you then request (to me directly) that we build a full SS DP-Back Exh. so the car can be street driven and that you would be back the following week to pick up the car and pay cash. I say no problem, we will get it done, we will build the exhaust and button up what we worked on (as much as we could considering the overall condition of your car) and have it ready the next Saturday. 
well that is funny as well because you ran my friends cred it card through right in front of us, and then you guys thought about the possibility if being screwed because of my previous agrument in the showroom, and my friend did keep his billing statement which has the charge reversal, right on it, so again another lie plain and simple also the fact is when I had my friend put the bill on his cred card I handed him the money right in the showroom in front of you guys, so there was no claim, to have cash, 
We do exactly what you asked and what we agreed to, we went ahead and built the full SS exhaust, put a streetable low boost tune on the car (since the turbo was all but done), we get it ready for you and guess what...you never show up and you do not call us nor answer your phone. We leave messages, upon messages, upon messages...no Scott Kraus...no money..no contact..nothing. This goes on for over a year, we advise you that we are running out of options, you fail again to reply. Our Attorney sends you documents that you have acknowledged here receiving and still no call, no contact, NOTHING. So we sue you for the total ticket, for attorney fees, for storage (now 17months worth) and we will be following through with this to the fullest extent of the law. 

well how can i respond to any letter from your attorney, when I never get them in a timely manner, I bought a house 2 years ago, and am very easy to find (public record,) it is aweful funny that the letter for an attorney down in you neck of the woods was able to get a letter to me trying t get me as a client, I have the letter BTW which was too late to respond to 

You clearly thought it would be cool and come on here and try to bash us and tell everyone a totally fabricated series of events and try to act as though we never fulfilled our end of the deal. You tried to perpetrate as though we never finished your car, and as if we were to blame for your car still being here. You laughed about the suit that has been filed against you, you called us names and accused us of numerous negative things. 

well at least you got this part correct, although not necessarily cool, I have remained quiet for 3 years about this mess, to just leave it lie you can just sell the car and the parts you installed, and thats that because a judge will never side with you company and its past record, of screwing people, which surpirses me that you'd even have the balls to try and sue me considering these circumstances

The truth is that all you have succeeded in doing is prove that you got burned by some guy that sold you a lime green Scirocco, that you didn't listen to good advice, that you blame others for your poor judgment and the real capper to this whole thing is that you have truly helped to solidify our case against you by saying all that you have said here on this thread. The truth has been revealed and you have helped to point the finger at yourself. So...Thanks.

i may have been lied to by the previous owner about exactly have fast the car was, and in fact the reason for the tech2 and other parts was to make sure i had a good foundation, something as simple as telling me my block was incorrect is both your fauly for not being honest and mine for not checking into it myself, but i did my part when i asked you if this block was worth putting the money into, and you said yes, I would like to see you copy any statements, I have said that contradicts, and of what I have written, in the above posts, the truth has been out there, all along, I will go on the better business bureau site soon and see what I can dig up on good ole eip, people will believe what they want because of a rare good encounter with you but you have in so many word helped me prove my point as well, once a liar always a liar hit print all you want
-Rich


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_Well ive been trying to hold back a bit but im looking at it from a neutral veiw and i must say this...., I dont care wut setup you have, your car didnt hit 10's, 11's, or 12's with Digi1 setup. If it was that easy, everyone on Vortex will be running Digi1.
-Dreadz

I too have been holding back from getting into this but the truth is that you can run 11's and 12's on a digi1 setup, me and my buddy built an A2 jetta that did [email protected] on street tires, the car still has more into it and it was only its second pass with the setup, trust me when i say that it'll hit 11's when we get a better chip and some more killa tricks in there, bone stock bottom end with a bone stock 2L 16v head. The 12's have already been done on street tires, we'll get a bit more horsepower with the new tricks and tuning then throw the slicks on it to prove you guys that you dont have to spend a ton to go fast just rather listen to others have to say much like i have done over the years, I'd be nothing if i went around pretending that i knew everything and not listening to what the older/experienced guys had to say, i'm not bashing you but rather some of the vortex people.
With that being said, I welcome you to come down and we'll show you what the car can do. As far as everyone on vortex running digi1, i dont see why not, it'll surely get you 12's, if you want to go faster then do what i'm doing and go for 400whp daily driver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
HTH








Paul


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (killa)*

Your right Killa. I wasnt thinking about the thread you posted a few weeks back.


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (killa)*

exactly just because everyone says it cant be done, then everyone jumps on the bandwagon and agrees, truth is i drove the car, for 1.5 weeks before it sprang a fuelp pressure leak, and it certainly was fast than my other turbo car which runs 12.2's and that is at 15 PSI this car was at 21 psi, from what the p.O. said, and it has a 50 shot, now the more i think about it it makes me laugh because their car hasn't yet made the 11's they dobt what I say I dug up what used to be a video of this very car doing what I said it did, as well as a few posts discussing it, on street tires,
everyone was Concentrating on whether or not it ran 10's that wasn't my point what was is That even an 11.89 1.4 would mean a car would have to have more than 189 w.h.p. so i obviously lost h.p. by bringing it down and racking up a questionable 7k$ bill
Hell I may even have been mistaken about what the p.O. said about it being a 10.8? it has been 3 years+ since i have talkied to him, hopefully he will chime in, 


_Modified by vwdohc993 at 4:57 PM 11-19-2003_


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (vwdohc993)*

VWDohc.... First off let me say those roccos you posted are very clean...
Now...You are correct I shoulda looked at the pics I didn't realize it was a Turbo G60.... but you know what it still didn't go 11.80 the way it sat.... because you keep claiming 280whp...guess what 280whp isn't going to get you 11.80's... and especially since the trap speed in the guys sig is 126mph.... plus that video is dead... for a trap speed of a 126mph in a 2300lb car you need 350whp.
Next what aren't you comprehending... You go to EIP with a car you say tell them is a Turbo G60 rocco, then tell you they have "SEEN" 350whp out of a turbo G60 rocco with tec 2. Ok so you think your going to get 350whp, I can understand that... but you didn't give them a G60 Turbo car... you gave them a car with a regular 8v block, a turbo that was a piece of ****, and a manifold that was cracking.... Perhaps if you would have given them a car in the condition you claimed they could have achieved 350whp... but you didn't... You got hosed by the dude you bought it from and are insisting on taking the brunt out on EIP... 
Final verdict not saying EIP is 100% right... 6months is a long time... But your just as much at fault.


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (vwdohc993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdohc993* »_exactly just because everyone says it cant be done, then everyone jumps on the bandwagon and agrees, truth is i drove the car, for 1.5 weeks before it sprang a fuelp pressure leak, and it certainly was fast than my other turbo car which runs 12.2's and that is at 15 PSI this car was at 21 psi, from what the p.O. said, and it has a 50 shot, now the more i think about it it makes me laugh because their car hasn't yet made the 11's they dobt what I say I dug up what used to be a video of this very car doing what I said it did, as well as a few posts discussing it, on street tires,
everyone was Concentrating on whether or not it ran 10's that wasn't my point what was is That even an 11.89 1.4 would mean a car would have to have more than 189 w.h.p. so i obviously lost h.p. by bringing it down and racking up a questionable 7k$ bill
Hell I may even have been mistaken about what the p.O. said about it being a 10.8? it has been 3 years+ since i have talkied to him, hopefully he will chime in, 

_Modified by vwdohc993 at 4:57 PM 11-19-2003_

So now your saying the car ran 11.89 on STREET TIRES.... please POST A WORKING VIDEO...


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
So now your saying the car ran 11.89 on STREET TIRES.... please POST A WORKING VIDEO...

well the fact that it wasn't a g-60 block was something that wasn't know by me until after they took a peek in the bottom end and didn't bother to clue me in, i got your point about, not being able to acheive 350 w/o/ a g60 block I knew this before i started, but if you look in and see the rod bearings, and evidence of a lack of good block would you still do the work when you said that you can achieve 350 (ball park h.p.) If i was doing the job I would have noticed the block and stopped and called my customer, which they didn't believe what you want,
Also the car weighs 1900 lbs, not that that makes much of a difference, factory weights are in the 2300 pound range, also i did not claim 11.89 on street tires I am quoting the p.o. post and what his old video aparently view, This post is from 2001 I think and I guess the video is working, but I would guess that all who posted in the found link must have see it do what he claimed, calling me a liar is easy, but whoever saw the video when it worked back in the day, didn't post anything about it being incorrect, 
There are so many know it alls on vortex it kills me, there is no clear cut way to do something, and it hs been proven time and time again, You seem to be stuck on this supposed claim of 11.89, but doesnt common sense tell you that if it is noticeably faster than my 12.2 sec full interior turbo scirocco, why is an 11.89 so hard to believe, Again i have no way of posting a working video maybe someone will , as this was dug up from the archieved files here, and was lucky to still find anything,


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (vwdohc993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdohc993* »_
Also the car weighs 1900 lbs, not that that makes much of a difference, factory weights are in the 2300 pound range, also i did not claim 11.89 on street tires I am quoting the p.o. post and what his old video aparently view, This post is from 2001 I think and I guess the video is working, but I would guess that all who posted in the found link must have see it do what he claimed, calling me a liar is easy, but whoever saw the video when it worked back in the day, didn't post anything about it being incorrect, 
There are so many know it alls on vortex it kills me, there is no clear cut way to do something, and it hs been proven time and time again, You seem to be stuck on this supposed claim of 11.89, but doesnt common sense tell you that if it is noticeably faster than my 12.2 sec full interior turbo scirocco, why is an 11.89 so hard to believe, Again i have no way of posting a working video maybe someone will , as this was dug up from the archieved files here, and was lucky to still find anything, 

First of all... all weights I mention include driver.... posting a shell weight is pointless it's how the car gets down the track... so it would be closer to 2100lbs... 
You would still need around 330whp to trap 126mph which is 50whp more then the claimed 290whp. I'm not even going to bring in street tires yet, assuming this is on slicks...
All i'm saying is show me a video of the green car running 11's on street tires... or even 11's on slicks... 
Next how much hp does your callaway turbo make ?? How much does it weigh with driver? What kinda tires did you run? What was the break down of your timeslip
60ft,330ft, 1/8th, 1/8thmph, 1000ft, 1/4, 1/4mph 
You should have no problem posting that since it was your car that ran the 12.2 at the unknown mph...
Oh... if that know it all comment was towards me... I have a true 11second vr6 with actual evidence to back it up... unlike your mystery cars....


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_VWDohc.... First off let me say those roccos you posted are very clean...
Now...You are correct I shoulda looked at the pics I didn't realize it was a Turbo G60.... but you know what it still didn't go 11.80 the way it sat.... because you keep claiming 280whp...guess what 280whp isn't going to get you 11.80's... and especially since the trap speed in the guys sig is 126mph.... plus that video is dead... for a trap speed of a 126mph in a 2300lb car you need 350whp.
Next what aren't you comprehending... You go to EIP with a car you say tell them is a Turbo G60 rocco, then tell you they have "SEEN" 350whp out of a turbo G60 rocco with tec 2. Ok so you think your going to get 350whp, I can understand that... but you didn't give them a G60 Turbo car... you gave them a car with a regular 8v block, a turbo that was a piece of ****, and a manifold that was cracking.... Perhaps if you would have given them a car in the condition you claimed they could have achieved 350whp... but you didn't... You got hosed by the dude you bought it from and are insisting on taking the brunt out on EIP... 

what you dont understand is: EIP saw the condition of my block very early in the situation, when the did an oil return line, They should have told me it wasn't worth a damn, and let me take it from there but no, they THEN sugested I do the folowing mods to achieve the mentioned h.p., tech2 an intake pipe filter, and a block refreshening which they sid I needed from what the saw in my oil pan, right then and there I would have found a real g60 block or bought pistons, if they would have clued me in, they should have not continued any further I knew nothing about the lack of g60 block until 6 mths after i took it there, They knew about 3-4 weeks into it, yeah I am at fault in someways, but both parties, are just as much at fault, dealing with the block situation, I feel they are more at fault, when they had more info. that i did. Your point would be valid, If I took it down there and said I want a tech 2 installed and that was my orig. reason for taking it there but it wasn't I did the tech upon their recommendation, and I believe i have been very clear on this, damn pistons are only 500 ish dollars and would have certainly solved most of my gripe, but i was not told anything until, it had already reachhed a 7k$ bill and still wasn't finished, 

Final verdict not saying EIP is 100% right... 6months is a long time... But your just as much at fault.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (vwdohc993)*

Regardless of who made wut. The fact is that you cant sit here and say that you didnt make mistake's on your part and ive counted at least 5. You brought a caroff a person not knowing ANYTHING about it and take's he's word for it. If the block wasnt a G60 then how was it putting out that amount of power. Again, you never dyno'd the car prior to bringing it to EIP. Like i said before. If the motor was a G60 and it made 289hp and he gave you a quote of 350 mind you he had no idea the block wasnt G60. Then that sounds reasonable. This is the only problem i dont understand. You make it seem that EIP knew off the bat that it wasnt a G60 block.


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (GTRTim)*

I will dig up the dyno sheet and quater mile time from my oettinger, when I get home, but even older european car magazines, have this very same motor exactly doing 305 h.p. from what I remember my oettinger rocco, was like 287 wh.p. and this is a full interior car, unlike the green one, that car has been stripped completely no I dont know what they guys weighed when they dynoed it (before I bought the car), but it did this number 287wh.p. with a 1.7 block oettinger head, oettinger crank, and full callaway turbo setup, which you see in the picture, this is number that are given BY callaway not me, and a noteable magazine, I have really nothing to gain, by saying I have a 10-11 second if i'd didn't believe it was true, I know 10 seconds is stretching it but it wasn't me who stretched unless i misunderstoodd the p.O. the know it all comment is for everyone who says certain things cant BE DONE, if you fall into this catagory so be it, you spend all this time arguing with me about timeslpis and who cares, i tried to prove what I could, considering that I personally have had the car long enough to make any time slips myself, I dotn care about drag racing it is a thing I was gonna do when I wasn't selling parts at the vw events, thats it I am not trying to have the fastest front wheel drive and all that that's somebody elses cup of tea, 
the facts are when I brought the car to then we both thought it was a g 60, and they did some other work besides the tech2 which came later, this work pointed out to then that this wasn't a block worth anything, nobody seems to realize that when you tell somebody you can get a ball park h.p. figure, and already know that the block is worthless, that is deception, you guys seem to think I asked them to install the tech unit first If i DID THEN THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN MY MISTAKE, AND NONE OF THIS WOULD HAVE BE SAID, I dont have anything to prove to you or anyone else except the judge who is dealing with this lawsuit, and in which I have proof, of the things I am stating, I dont care if i took them a lawn mower engine, if it was toasted before they started a job that was gonna run me 7k they are trying to deceive me
I must als say that you are the man to get on here and just throw up you 11 second car, in my face, I am proud of you, but to doubt that any of my car can do a 12 second pass is rediculous, I mean come on i have my n/a scirocco that is almost in able to do high 12's but i guess only a special few can achieve this unbelievable act of god, " 12 second 1/4" must be the 8th wonder of the world, I am not some kid who likes to make up numbers, to impress you idiots, especially when drag racing it down onmy list of priorities, I am working now so as I said when I get home I will dig up this "unbelieveable " time slpi and dyno chart


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

dude what is so hard to understand, they should have looked in my block when they did the oil return line in the oil pan, and said Damn this isn't the right block that we quoted the ammount of power and the should have let me know not put a whole tech unit on it intake, and whatever else on the car with out my approval 
THEY DID NOT TELL ME ANYTHING ABOUT THE BLOCK UNTIL ALL OF WHICH WAS PERFORMED we can argue this all day long because you abviously believe Richs side of the story Do what you want


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (vwdohc993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdohc993* »_I will dig up the dyno sheet and quater mile time from my oettinger, when I get home, but even older european car magazines, have this very same motor exactly doing 305 h.p. from what I remember my oettinger rocco, was like 287 wh.p. and this is a full interior car, unlike the green one, that car has been stripped completely no I dont know what they guys weighed when they dynoed it (before I bought the car), but it did this number 287wh.p. with a 1.7 block oettinger head, oettinger crank, and full callaway turbo setup, which you see in the picture, this is number that are given BY callaway not me, and a noteable magazine, I have really nothing to gain, by saying I have a 10-11 second if i'd didn't believe it was true, I know 10 seconds is stretching it but it wasn't me who stretched unless i misunderstoodd the p.O. the know it all comment is for everyone who says certain things cant BE DONE, if you fall into this catagory so be it, you spend all this time arguing with me about timeslpis and who cares, i tried to prove what I could, considering that I personally have had the car long enough to make any time slips myself, I dotn care about drag racing it is a thing I was gonna do when I wasn't selling parts at the vw events, thats it I am not trying to have the fastest front wheel drive and all that that's somebody elses cup of tea, 
the facts are when I brought the car to then we both thought it was a g 60, and they did some other work besides the tech2 which came later, this work pointed out to then that this wasn't a block worth anything, nobody seems to realize that when you tell somebody you can get a ball park h.p. figure, and already know that the block is worthless, that is deception, you guys seem to think I asked them to install the tech unit first If i DID THEN THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN MY MISTAKE, AND NONE OF THIS WOULD HAVE BE SAID, I dont have anything to prove to you or anyone else except the judge who is dealing with this lawsuit, and in which I have proof, of the things I am stating, I dont care if i took them a lawn mower engine, if it was toasted before they started a job that was gonna run me 7k they are trying to deceive me
I must als say that you are the man to get on here and just throw up you 11 second car, in my face, I am proud of you, but to doubt that any of my car can do a 12 second pass is rediculous, I mean come on i have my n/a scirocco that is almost in able to do high 12's but i guess only a special few can achieve this unbelievable act of god, " 12 second 1/4" must be the 8th wonder of the world, I am not some kid who likes to make up numbers, to impress you idiots, especially when drag racing it down onmy list of priorities, I am working now so as I said when I get home I will dig up this "unbelieveable " time slpi and dyno chart

Well based on your previous posts your a magazine racer... saying a magazine made 305whp.. .EVERY CAR IS DIFFERENT... Next I don't belevie one 1/4 mile time you say because you have yet to show me a timeslip, tell me the 60ft or trap speed... Which are all common things to do when lying... People say oh I forgot it was a long time ago.. .dude.. it was the best you ever ran you remember things like that.
Next your talking about weighing a car at the dyno... what are your talking about??
Why do I find it hard to beleive because My car has 380-400whp... to run 11's... you are talking about running 12.2 with 280hp... we don't even know if this is whp or flywheel hp. 
What kinda of tires where you running??
Tim


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (GTRTim)*

first off I only quoted what they said in the magazine because it is a matter of public record, i said the dyno sheet I have AT home, said like 287, I bought this car this way and it was built back in 1986 and I did not run the 12.2 the guy who had the car built must have because I got the time slpi when i bought the car 2 years ago, Now the old block took a dump from an oil pump failure so i rebuilt the whole, car with a 2.0l block If I was into fabricating h.p. like a magazine I would have speculated on what this motor would put down now since it's rebuild, but i didn't I have no need to impress you with a fabricated 12.2 second number, By the time next years VW shows come around you can come up and see it do the illusive 12 second 1/4 
i was talking about the weight of the person who dynoes the car because thats what you were asking about in you attempt to 'know it all" if you dont like what I am saying then deal with it, Look me up do what you gotta do because i am getting tired of this whole 10-11-12 second car debate, it was supposed to be about Eip's reputation, and it has morphed into this


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (vwdohc993)*

also tires I dont know as I said I didn't dyno the car and never claimed to have, 
the only car that I have personally dynoes is my yellow one, and it did 189 and can also post those dyno results, which are known facts in the 16v forums, those tires were yokohamma's A-520 , this is not a drag car it is built fro road corses which is what my thing is not drag racing, 


_Modified by vwdohc993 at 7:00 PM 11-19-2003_


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (vwdohc993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdohc993* »_first off I only quoted what they said in the magazine because it is a matter of public record, i said the dyno sheet I have AT home, said like 287, I bought this car this way and it was built back in 1986 and I did not run the 12.2 the guy who had the car built must have because I got the time slpi when i bought the car 2 years ago, Now the old block took a dump from an oil pump failure so i rebuilt the whole, car with a 2.0l block If I was into fabricating h.p. like a magazine I would have speculated on what this motor would put down now since it's rebuild, but i didn't I have no need to impress you with a fabricated 12.2 second number, By the time next years VW shows come around you can come up and see it do the illusive 12 second 1/4 
i was talking about the weight of the person who dynoes the car because thats what you were asking about in you attempt to 'know it all" if you dont like what I am saying then deal with it, Look me up do what you gotta do because i am getting tired of this whole 10-11-12 second car debate, it was supposed to be about Eip's reputation, and it has morphed into this

Wow I love how everytime I call bull**** the story changes... now you didn't drive the car to a 12.2 the previous owner did... So how do you know it was really a 12.2 car... You've already proven that your gullable enough to beleive that green car was a 10second car.... 
This whole thing about times 10-11-12 is' just going to show your poor character and habitual lying... that and the fact you really have no clue about cars except what your told... basically what i'm getting out of this is eip should have just told you the car made 350hp... and you would have been happy since thats all the other previous owners did to sell you there cars with fabricated performance numbers...


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (vwdohc993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdohc993* »_also tires I dont know as I said I didn't dyno the car and never claimed to have, 
the only car that I have personally dynoes is my yellow one, and it did 189 and can also post those dyno results, which are known facts in the 16v forums, those tires were yokohamma's A-520 , this is not a drag car it is built fro road corses which is what my thing is not drag racing, 

_Modified by vwdohc993 at 7:00 PM 11-19-2003_

Dude do you know anything about cars and 1/4 mile performance..
First of all a DYNO is used how much WHP (Wheel Horse Power) your car makes.. thats it... not how much your car weighs... not what it does in the 1/4 mile 
When I ask what kind of tires, it's what kinda of tires did he run 12.2 on was it slicks, was it drag radials??? but it continues to show your lack of knowledge of anything performance.
I asked you the weight of the car with driver at the track... but again you bring up a dyno???
Dude your not helping your cause here dog... go do some home work on drag racing and performance
Tim


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (vwdohc993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdohc993* »_you can keep comming on and changing thing around all you want but the fact is my story has never changed, it was just alot more vague in the first post that I made because I wasn't gonna get into it,...

This is such a typical example of what I am referring to when I say you are far less than honest, you say..."because I wasn't gonna get into it"...you were going to come one here and bash us and act like you do not understand why you are in this situation and that you are unclear as to why your car is still here two years later and try to trash our name...but you were "not going to get into it"?! 
You are only now "getting into it" because I have refuted your claims and you are trying to defend your own comments because the facts are being revealed as I have become more open with my comments. 
I guess I decided (not without advice) to respond in more detail because I felt it is important for all those here on this forum, where you have bashed us many times in the past (I have read many things over the past 8 months) but we were not on here (I was not on here) to defend ourselves. 
NOW you decide to admit this:

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdohc993* »_...I will admit, and the whole part about the cat -back exhaust is true, but as I said I was fully intending on paying even the high price you told me when I got down to pick it up, but when you guys gave me the 189 h.p. with tech2 installed, which you are not denying, I decided to CALL IT A LOSS...

Which confirms EXACTLY what I said...
BUT previously on this very thread you asked me:

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdohc993* »_...but DO I have A car , finished as promissed, YOU TELL ME , IT IS STILL THER ISN'T it...
 
Which was clearly an attempt to manipulate the history of this case in order to have the members here on VWVortex be sympathetic to your "plight" yet now, BACK HERE IN REALITY you admit that it was YOU who decided to "CALL IT A LOSS" and leave the car here after we completed all of the work including the exhaust that you requested, which was done just as I said it would be. I cannot lose here because I am being 100% honest and you are not. 
Like when you said:

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdohc993* »_...but then again I must be so dishonest that i am gonna take a car down there, with the intentions, of not paying my bill, to just leave there, because I like loosing money, I brought a car that had/has time slips of 10.89 in the 1/4 down to you guys to get back what? a car that would be lucky to do 13,s...
 
You have since acknowledged that the car did not run 10's (only after I called you out by posting the truth) and now you have admitted that YOU decided to abandon the vehicle at our facility. I want to be sure that the truth gets told here. 
As to your additional comments about your "friends" credit card, if a salesperson ran your "friends" card before getting approval from a manager (because of the dollar amount) they would indeed have issued an immediate credit to that card when they were told that we could not take some other persons credit card to pay your bill. You were aware of our policy which was explained to you in advance which is why you claimed to have had cash with you. So you tried to manipulate a salesperson into taking a "friends" credit card and you didn't get away with it. This may have been true, I do not know, but I do know that it is entirely inconsequential. 
What I also know is that when I came up in the showroom to talk to you about your car, it was YOU that decided to have us build the exhaust and were supposed to return the following weekend and then YOU did not return, and have not to this day. As I stated previously, we did our part, it is you that did not do yours. 
You are now attempting to act as though I have been anything less than honest, non-sense, this is indeed a legal issue and I was advised not to elaborate as I clearly stated in my first post to you. Well, since you have continued to press the issue, I realize that this case is also being tried here in the court of public opinion I have decided to reveal some of the details and facts to prove that you have been far less than honest and forthright regarding many of the facts of this case. Most importantly you have not been honest about the general nature of this entire scenario regarding WHO decided to abandon your project and why your car is still here, the facts are now clear that the decision was and still is 100% yours. 
You can try to add smoke an mirror's but in this situation it is not poor customer service that caused you to abandon your car at our facility with an open bill, it was a series of poor decisions and choices that you made, which we tried to advise you against. We are not responsible for your bad judgment, YOU and only you are responsible for your choices, and the subsequent bill that you have with us. I want to be clear that we never would have mentioned any of this in public, as we have no interest in telling anyone else your business, but once again it is another of your decisions to come on here and begin this debate. 
It now boils down to this...
I have come on here to VWVortex and fully admitted that over the past several years EIP Tuning has offered less than stellar customer service. I have taken responsibility for various problems that were created and the total lack of concern for customer service that we had demonstrated to many customers. It is also true that I have begun a campaign to reverse this situation starting at the top with my own attitude as to the importance of customer service and customer care which has had a clear affect on all of those who work at EIP. We have a new philosophy and a new set of priorities which are geared toward providing excellent customer service and excellent customer care. 
I have accepted the past and am doing everything possible to make the necessary changes to ensure that the future is very different in the eyes of our most valuable assets, our customers. Our goal is not to increase volume, it is to offer better service and the proper customer care which will be our best tool to resolving any past problems and to help us move forward in a positive new direction. That is why I am here on VWVortex and why I have made myself available to anyone and everyone. 
As for this matter specifically, the final outcome will be decided outside of this forum but I invite anyone to contact me for any reason and at any time.
-Rich Chiavacci / EIP Tuning


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (eiprich)*

let me ask you this what is gonna happen when you lose this case because reguardless of how you change the story it is what you can prove, Did I sign any written authorization for you to do work to a car in which you told me in writing or any other that i had a junk block NO did n't think so and that is it, I wanted the exhaust but not with a car that put down 189, sorry that's just me


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

Can we get a Moderator to move this to a forum other than forced induction. I hate comming here to learn about turbos and such and I see pages of ranting between a company and some upset person. Seems to not relate to this forum.


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_Can we get a Moderator to move this to a forum other than forced induction. I hate comming here to learn about turbos and such and I see pages of ranting between a company and some upset person. Seems to not relate to this forum.

There is plenty of Turbo performance in this....


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP Tuning? (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
Dude do you know anything about cars and 1/4 mile performance..
First of all a DYNO is used how much WHP (Wheel Horse Power) your car makes.. thats it... not how much your car weighs... not what it does in the 1/4 mile 
When I ask what kind of tires, it's what kinda of tires did he run 12.2 on was it slicks, was it drag radials??? but it continues to show your lack of knowledge of anything performance.
I asked you the weight of the car with driver at the track... but again you bring up a dyno???
Dude your not helping your cause here dog... go do some home work on drag racing and performance
Tim
what are you talking about I understand what a dyno does and that it has nothing to do with real world application, i said that I have an oettinger turbo that 'll run 12.2 all day not that I did it go back and reread, and i only bring up the yellow car because I said it is the only one I have personally dynoes, all others, were done by the previous owners


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

This thread has more than run it's course. . .


----------

